# Shin Megami Tensei V 60 FPS & Graphics Mods



## masagrator (Nov 12, 2021)

To start topic, I'm sharing here some basic graphics mods. As a bonus all of romfs mods are enabling keyboard support that is functional, but has hardcoded keys in DefaultInput.ini. Was trying to check if I can this way get into DebugMenu which apparently has all assets left, but no luck.

60 FPS30 FPS Dynamic Resolution FixDisabling Dynamic Resolution
It's changing FPS target to 60 with Dynamic Resolution tweaks (cutscenes are still 30 FPS locked):
https://gbatemp.net/attachments/60fpsv2-1-0-1-zip.285239
Just put folder "010063B012DC6000" to "atmosphere\contents"

It was tested only on USA version. Should work with any update.
If you don't have USA version, you must rename folder "010063B012DC6000" to:
EUR: 0100B870126CE000
JP: 01006BD0095F4000
Asia: 010038D0133C2000
It's fixing dynamic resolution for 30 FPS since devs decided to prefer resolution over framerate stability. Now dynamic resolution target instead of 40 ms is 33.3 ms which should give you now more locked 30 FPS at the expense of lower resolution:
https://gbatemp.net/attachments/dynresfix-1-0-1-zip.284453

Just put folder "010063B012DC6000" to "atmosphere\contents"

It was tested only on USA version. Should work with any update.
If you don't have USA version, you must rename folder "010063B012DC6000" to:
EUR: 0100B870126CE000
JP: 01006BD0095F4000
Asia: 010038D0133C2000
Because I couldn't find a way to disable Dynamic Resolution in configs, I have decided to make a package that can create automatically exefs patch from provided main. So it should be compatible with any release and version of this game now and in future. It's compatible with 60 FPS mod. If you want, you can share in this thread exefs patch made by yourself (pack exefs_patches folder created by package, including exefs_patches folder). Remember to attach info about titleid and game version in post (check Spoiler at the end of tab to see if anybody made already a patch for your version)
https://gbatemp.net/attachments/dynreslockpack-zip.285226

Requirements: Windows and Python 3 installed (added to PATH)

1. Extract DynResLockPack.zip
2. Extract "main" from exefs of your game's installed update (You can use nxdumptool for that) and put it to folder where you extracted files from DynResLockPack.zip
3. Execute "Run.cmd"
4. Copy "exefs_patches" folder to "atmosphere" folder on your sdcard. Merge folders if necessary.
5. Run game



Spoiler: Patches made by community



Disclaimer: some titleids may share the same patch for the same version. So don't ask why link for EUR is stating that's for USA.
- USA (TID: 010063B012DC6000):

1.0.0 https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-megami-tensei-v-60-fps-graphics-mods.602852/post-9661967
1.0.1 https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-megami-tensei-v-60-fps-graphics-mods.602852/post-9662508
1.0.2 https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-megami-tensei-v-60-fps-graphics-mods.602852/post-9685495
- EUR (TID: 0100B870126CE000):

1.0.0 https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-megami-tensei-v-60-fps-graphics-mods.602852/post-9661967
1.0.1 https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-megami-tensei-v-60-fps-graphics-mods.602852/post-9662508
1.0.2 https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-megami-tensei-v-60-fps-graphics-mods.602852/post-9686377



Package uses hactool. Source code here:
https://github.com/SciresM/hactool

---

Note: Default resolutions used in game:
Docked mode resolution: 1056x594-1536x864
Handheld resolution: 768x432-1280x720


----------



## yasuwitch (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank!


----------



## bonoboy (Nov 12, 2021)

Oveclock settings for resolution fix?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 12, 2021)

bonoboy said:


> Oveclock settings for resolution fix?


This is targeting people who prefer more stable framerate over higher resolution... So default clocks?


----------



## bonoboy (Nov 12, 2021)

masagrator said:


> This is targeting people who prefer more stable framerate over higher resolution... So default clocks?


Love ya pal, you are a sunlight


----------



## NemRe (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you very much, masagrator


----------



## Bahlskra (Nov 12, 2021)

I've never used a mod before, do I need to install something in particular ?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 12, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Just put folder "010063B012DC6000" to "atmosphere\contents"


I think I made this clear enough...


----------



## Bahlskra (Nov 12, 2021)

Yeah I've read that, but I didn't know if Atmosphere would recognize the mod by himself or if I needed something else. Thanks


----------



## Loonelywolf (Nov 12, 2021)

Man,the 60 fps is crazy...thank you very much once again...


----------



## shorty_bobert (Nov 12, 2021)

So, we should be using one or the other then? Or does the dynamic res fix only affect the target minimum FPS?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 12, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> So, we should be using one or the other then? Or does the dynamic res fix only affect the target minimum FPS?


Both are editing the same files, so you cannot use both at the same time


----------



## shorty_bobert (Nov 12, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Both are editing the same files, so you cannot use both at the same time


That's what I thought. Thank you for answering


----------



## JoshDevious (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you very much for the 60 fps dude


----------



## PhiZero (Nov 13, 2021)

Is there anything special you're doing to create the paks? I've used your other guide to create some new pak files, but for some reason it keeps crashing my game. I've checked the structures with UnrealPak's -List option, and it's the same. No clue what I should be doing differently. For reference, I am packing with version 8.23.

I've attached the mods to this post:
_working.pak is from another mod.
_notworking.pak is the one I created.


----------



## Unity150_magickavoxel (Nov 13, 2021)

Just changing ini file will not enable debug menu, may need to patch something in the exefs main file.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 13, 2021)

Thanks a lot for this! I was expecting the resolution would change drastically while playing on docked mode with the 60 fps mod, but it's not really that noticeable in my opinion. It does look kinda bad when playing undocked, but I don't plan in doing so. Thanks as always, @masagrator.


----------



## theeternal92 (Nov 13, 2021)

Man what a difference the 60 fps mod makes for this game. You are a God send.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

[S]aber said:


> Is there anything special you're doing to create the paks? I've used your other guide to create some new pak files, but for some reason it keeps crashing my game. I've checked the structures with UnrealPak's -List option, and it's the same. No clue what I should be doing differently. For reference, I am packing with version 8.23.
> 
> I've attached the mods to this post:
> _working.pak is from another mod.
> _notworking.pak is the one I created.


They are identical. So probably issue is with your naming scheme. I have explained in tutorial how should you name them.


----------



## JohnMayor (Nov 13, 2021)

masagrator said:


> To start topic, I'm sharing here some basic graphics mods. As a bonus all of them are enabling keyboard support that is functional, but has hardcoded keys in DefaultInput.ini. Was trying to check if I can this way get into DebugMenu which apparently has all assets left, but no luck.
> 
> First one is changing FPS target to 60 with Dynamic Resolution tweaks (cutscenes are still 30 FPS locked):
> https://gbatemp.net/attachments/60fps-1-0-1-zip.284448
> ...


Thank you so much kind sir.. Superb as usual


----------



## roger4000 (Nov 13, 2021)

OC settings for 60 fps mod?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

roger4000 said:


> OC settings for 60 fps mod?


1785/768/1600. Game is using dynamic resolution, so until you won't go really low with clocks it should not drop frames, but resolution will be in lower range more frequently.


----------



## Vandes (Nov 13, 2021)

Awesome work as always, thanks!

Do you think it's possible to adjust dynamic Xres and Yres independently?


----------



## Fetos (Nov 13, 2021)

Great mods dude!

Do you have any plans for a native resolution mod? Like the one you made for MH RISE.
High FPS is good, but I'd like to see my demons in HD ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

Vandes said:


> Do you think it's possible to adjust dynamic Xres and Yres independently?


UE4 doesn't support this from what I know.
Devs would need to implement custom solution.




Fetos said:


> Do you have any plans for a native resolution mod?


Game by default supports 720p as max dynamic resolution for handheld. So give it enough power to get 720p


----------



## Vandes (Nov 13, 2021)

masagrator said:


> 1785/768/1600. Game is using dynamic resolution, so until you won't go really low with clocks it should not drop frames, but resolution will be in lower range more frequently.


In this case you're suggesting 768 GPU and not higher because you're playing mobile, or because it's not GPU bottlenecked?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

Vandes said:


> In this case you're suggesting 768 GPU and not higher because you're playing mobile, or because it's not GPU bottlenecked?


Because it should give you optimal results in handheld without connecting to official charger.


----------



## DunArd (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank you so much boss!
I have a few questions, it could be possible to make a mod that makes the resolution static? I'm testing the game with 60FPS mod with ReverseNX and OC, but regardless of the OC you do to the GPU it always consumes almost 100% because of the dynamic resolution.
The other question, it could be possible to make a config.ini like in Xenoblade games? I would like to config it a bit


----------



## Jeeksoi (Nov 13, 2021)

masagrator said:


> They are identical. So probably issue is with your naming scheme. I have explained in tutorial how should you name them.



This is off the wall but in the sound folder of the game there's a big .awb file that contains the BGMs. They unpack into what seems to be .adx files. Do you happen to know how to repack the files back into .awb? The solutions I've searched for all seemed to have failed.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

DunArd said:


> The other question, it could be possible to make a config.ini like in Xenoblade games? I would like to config it a bit


Not without code injection.




DunArd said:


> I have a few questions, it could be possible to make a mod that makes the resolution static?


Just change in my configs r.DynamicRes.OperationMode to 0




Jeeksoi said:


> Do you happen to know how to repack the files back into .awb?


No.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Nov 13, 2021)

The game is already blurry as it is and now your adding in dynamic resolution....

Shits going to look like Doom 2016 all for a few extra frames


----------



## Hinki (Nov 13, 2021)

Trying to unpack and repack your pak file using your UnrealPakSwitch tool makes the pak unreadable to the game and comparing with hxd it shows the files are slightly different, using your tutorial of course, is it cause I need to change the mount point?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

TunaKetchup said:


> The game is already blurry as it is and now your adding in dynamic resolution....


The game has already dynamic resolution enabled by default so dunno what are you talking about... 
You're*


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

Hinki said:


> Trying to unpack and repack your pak file using your UnrealPakSwitch tool makes the pak unreadable to the game and comparing with hxd it shows the files are slightly different, using your tutorial of course, is it cause I need to change the mount point?


Unpack main pak file, unpack my mod in separate folder. Move files from my mod to correct folders in folder (overwrite them) with unpacked main pak. Create txt file in folder with addresses pointing to modified files and use it to pack back mod. Otherwise I don't give a warranty Unrealpak won't mess up or show error


----------



## Reploid (Nov 13, 2021)

I think resolution over FPS is not a bad idea from devs, considering the game is turn based after all


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

Reploid said:


> I think resolution over FPS is not a bad idea from devs, considering the game is turn based after all


Then don't use mod if you think that.
It's for people who are of other opinion.

For example I hate constant frameskips and by looking on internet on people whining on performance - I'm not alone.


----------



## Hinki (Nov 13, 2021)

Thanks that worked masagrator


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Nov 13, 2021)

"Game by default supports 720p as max dynamic resolution for handheld. So give it enough power to get 720p"

give it more power you mean to overclock the game?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 13, 2021)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> "Game by default supports 720p as max dynamic resolution for handheld. So give it enough power to get 720p"
> 
> give it more power you mean to overclock the game?


Yes.


----------



## 7hornadus (Nov 14, 2021)

masagrator said:


> To start topic, I'm sharing here some basic graphics mods. As a bonus all of them are enabling keyboard support that is functional, but has hardcoded keys in DefaultInput.ini. Was trying to check if I can this way get into DebugMenu which apparently has all assets left, but no luck.
> 
> First one is changing FPS target to 60 with Dynamic Resolution tweaks (cutscenes are still 30 FPS locked):
> https://gbatemp.net/attachments/60fps-1-0-1-zip.284448
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## .Darky (Nov 14, 2021)

So, let me get this straight. If I overclock my Switch the resolution won't decrease as much when using the 60 fps patch?


----------



## Imancol (Nov 14, 2021)

masagrator said:


> What you need:
> > nx2elf & elf2nso for decompressing and compressing main file
> https://github.com/shuffle2/nx2elf
> https://github.com/switchbrew/switch-tools
> ...


Are these tools out of date? Do you currently use any other method?


----------



## Maiki (Nov 14, 2021)

How install? The 60fps is for dock o handled??? Thanks for this anyway masteeer


----------



## Maiki (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi thanks for this, one question, this 60 fps mod is for docked o handled ?? another question i need something like edizon to install this mod???


----------



## ToxicRadio (Nov 14, 2021)

Maiki said:


> Hi thanks for this, one question, this 60 fps mod is for docked o handled ?? another question i need something like edizon to install this mod???


It's for both, just drop it into contents folder and you should be good to go. If you're using the Dynamic Patch with it you might need to overclock.


----------



## Maiki (Nov 14, 2021)

Ooo


ToxicRadio said:


> It's for both, just drop it into contents folder and you should be good to go. If you're using the Dynamic Patch with it you might need to overclock.


Oook i do it but, i can see the 60fps in handled mod... maybe i miss something, my game is usa


----------



## Maiki (Nov 14, 2021)

Loonelywolf said:


> Man,the 60 fps is crazy...thank you very much once again...


Where is most noticeable docked o handled.... i can't make work the mod :-(


----------



## Maiki (Nov 14, 2021)

I do it a last, thank a lot for this mod, my mistake was my game is not usa is euro, only change the folders name and now I enjoy the game a 60fps


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 14, 2021)

Id Love a mod that somehow could get the docked to be pushed up to 1080p 30fps with overclocking if possible, that would be the sweet spot for me with a turn based game like this. If someone with more skills than me could do something like that id be super grateful.


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 14, 2021)

I tried to unpak the files myself and see if i could mess with the dynares but its way above my pay grade, i dont know how to do much of anything.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 14, 2021)

ToxicRadio said:


> It's for both, just drop it into contents folder and you should be good to go. If you're using the Dynamic Patch with it you might need to overclock.


? Both mods are excluding each other. You cannot use both at the same time. Beside one is enabling 60 FPS, second is fot people playing in 30 FPS. Why use both at the same time?


----------



## Lehner82 (Nov 14, 2021)

Is it possible to make docked 1080p30 ?


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 14, 2021)

Lehner82 said:


> Is it possible to make docked 1080p30 ?


I really hope so, I think that would be perfect.


----------



## nexttttt (Nov 14, 2021)

Heyy! One question, how can I install the 60 FPS mod? Thanks!


----------



## masagrator (Nov 14, 2021)

nexttttt said:


> Heyy! One question, how can I install the 60 FPS mod? Thanks!


Read first post.
It's not that hard... You need to just try.


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 14, 2021)

thanks for the 60fps patch ! been waiting for this since the leak


----------



## pen159263 (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## ToxicRadio (Nov 14, 2021)

masagrator said:


> ? Both mods are excluding each other. You cannot use both at the same time. Beside one is enabling 60 FPS, second is fot people playing in 30 FPS. Why use both at the same time?


His question was regarding if the 60fps was for only undocked, I said it's for both docked and undocked lol.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 14, 2021)

ToxicRadio said:


> His question was regarding if the 60fps was for only undocked, I said it's for both docked and undocked lol.





ToxicRadio said:


> If you're using the Dynamic Patch with it


You sure?


----------



## ToxicRadio (Nov 14, 2021)

masagrator said:


> You sure?


It was late at night give me a break lmao


----------



## Stellar (Nov 14, 2021)

Absolutely incredible, I'm floored that Atlus shipped this without at least a toggle in the options to target 60 fps with dynamic res.

Stellar work.


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 15, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Read first post.
> It's not that hard... You need to just try.



Will a static 1080p with 30 be in the cards or is it not possible with the way the game is coded?


----------



## RRuler (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes!
Will try this later on  
I waited for something like this


----------



## RRuler (Nov 15, 2021)

masagrator said:


> 1785/768/1600. Game is using dynamic resolution, so until you won't go really low with clocks it should not drop frames, but resolution will be in lower range more frequently.


Mod is pretty amazing with those clocks, looks ugly as hell - but the 60FPS feels really good.

I am scared to OC that high though, I OC'd to like 1224/698/Nothing before, to improve FPS to a more stable 30 in Nocturne and SMT:V. In Nocturne I did 1224/768 even, because it was better.

But I am even a bit scared to do the clocks I did before, doing 1785 on CPU, I do not feel comfortable with.

From what I gathered on here, it could be potentially very harming to the console to run so much power through the circuits.
If anyone here has informations that could potentially take away my fears here, would be greatly appreciated. As I would really love to play with these clocks and this mod. 

Edit: Sorry for double post, was not my intention. Somehow another post I wanted to do but didnt got saved and auto posted here.


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 15, 2021)

RRuler said:


> Mod is pretty amazing with those clocks, looks ugly as hell - but the 60FPS feels really good.
> 
> I am scared to OC that high though, I OC'd to like 1224/698/Nothing before, to improve FPS to a more stable 30 in Nocturne and SMT:V. In Nocturne I did 1224/768 even, because it was better.
> 
> ...



I've been blasting my clocks as high as possible for years running now and my switch still works. I've had it since launch day nearly 5 years ago.


----------



## Lehner82 (Nov 15, 2021)

Same. We're talking about 20W here, not 200. As long as there aren't switches breaking in mass I'm still using the max overclocks.


----------



## mima_93 (Nov 15, 2021)

hi i set the mod to 60 fps, how can i see if the game is running at that frame rate, is there a tool that shows it?


----------



## phatphatz (Nov 15, 2021)

nice work here. ppl needed this.


----------



## KamiMyamsar (Nov 15, 2021)

If someone can make the mod to disable dynamic resolution flat out from this, that would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 15, 2021)

KamiMyamsar said:


> If someone can make the mod to disable dynamic resolution flat out from this, that would be extremely appreciated.



I've tried to modify the pak file in this mod to no avail to do this. Been hoping someone smarter than me comes along and does it haha.


----------



## KamiMyamsar (Nov 15, 2021)

I tried to modify it as well, I can only get as far as actually modifying the values (turned it off, and also set a higher shadow resolution), but repaking I keep getting errors. So I can only hope for someone else to try.


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 15, 2021)

KamiMyamsar said:


> I tried to modify it as well, I can only get as far as actually modifying the values (turned it off, and also set a higher shadow resolution), but repaking I keep getting errors. So I can only hope for someone else to try.





masagrator said:


> Unpack main pak file, unpack my mod in separate folder. Move files from my mod to correct folders in folder (overwrite them) with unpacked main pak. Create txt file in folder with addresses pointing to modified files and use it to pack back mod. Otherwise I don't give a warranty Unrealpak won't mess up or show error


 
Maybe try this?


----------



## thatguyoverthere (Nov 15, 2021)

i wonder if it's possible to fix res at 720p even at lower framerate, game is so blurry wow mods


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 15, 2021)

Not sure what's causing this, but I've started to have the game soft-hang in battles after a move. It's not frozen (characters still have their idle animation), but it hangs. Started after I applied the mod and happens in / around the shipping dock in the 2nd zone.


----------



## DEMONDICE (Nov 15, 2021)

I'll add to the chorus asking for the dynamic resolution to be removed. It runs great now but it looks like a PS2 game with those textures.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 15, 2021)

BlackwingAngelx said:


> I'll add to the chorus asking for the dynamic resolution to be removed. It runs great now but it looks like a PS2 game with those textures.


But isn't dynamic resolution needed to get stable fps? Or is overclocking just enough?


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Nov 15, 2021)

Is there any possibility of an aspect ratio adjustment? I have a 32:9 monitor that I play Yuzu on so being able to have the game running at least 21:9 would be a boon.

(I'm still waiting for my copy of the game to arrive at my door so I haven't been able to experiment myself)


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 15, 2021)

.Darky said:


> But isn't dynamic resolution needed to get stable fps? Or is overclocking just enough?


With overclocking we really dont know yet, I'd love to be able to test it tho.


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 15, 2021)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Is there any possibility of an aspect ratio adjustment? I have a 32:9 monitor that I play Yuzu on so being able to have the game running at least 21:9 would be a boon.
> 
> (I'm still waiting for my copy of the game to arrive at my door so I haven't been able to experiment myself)


On switch? highly doubt thats possible.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Nov 15, 2021)

stgpepper said:


> On switch? highly doubt thats possible.


Not sure what you mean. I specifically noted that it would be for Yuzu, which is entirely possible to do. There are 21:9 mods for Animal Crossing and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 15, 2021)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Not sure what you mean. I specifically noted that it would be for Yuzu, which is entirely possible to do. There are 21:9 mods for Animal Crossing and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


sorry, I dont know a ton about yuzo so i assumed it was something already possible in settings. Dont see why not then


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Nov 15, 2021)

stgpepper said:


> sorry, I dont know a ton about yuzo so i assumed it was something already possible in settings. Dont see why not then


It needs a game specific code or else the window just gets stretched and it looks ugly. That's why I asked initially. If the dynamic resolution can be replaced with a static setting, it might be possible to get it to render at, say, 2560x1080. Especially since the game is in Unreal Engine which usually does pretty good with dynamic resolution ratios.


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 16, 2021)

IBNobody said:


> Not sure what's causing this, but I've started to have the game soft-hang in battles after a move. It's not frozen (characters still have their idle animation), but it hangs. Started after I applied the mod and happens in / around the shipping dock in the 2nd zone.


I have a second person reporting this. Anyone else here have this happen to them?


----------



## SupahLale (Nov 16, 2021)

If I use ReverseNX to set the game to Docked while in Handheld, the 60fps mod stops working.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 16, 2021)

SupahLale said:


> If I use ReverseNX to set the game to Docked while in Handheld, the 60fps mod stops working.


Because your OC is too weak


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 16, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Because your OC is too weak



Your work on Xenoblade 2 saved the game for me. Stellar stuff. It you found time to update this mod with a static res 1080/30fps setting I'd be in heaven.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 16, 2021)

IBNobody said:


> I have a second person reporting this. Anyone else here have this happen to them?


If  you mean 60 FPS mod, you can DM me on Discord. I have other ways to enable 60 FPS and maybe they will work better.


----------



## SupahLale (Nov 16, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Because your OC is too weak


handheld_cpu=1785
handheld_gpu=768
handheld_mem=1600

This is the config I am using


----------



## masagrator (Nov 16, 2021)

SupahLale said:


> handheld_cpu=1785
> handheld_gpu=768
> handheld_mem=1600
> 
> This is the config I am using


You expect standard dock gpu clocks to handle 60 FPS in docked mode? Get real


----------



## Stellar (Nov 16, 2021)

IBNobody said:


> I have a second person reporting this. Anyone else here have this happen to them?


60 fps mod or the more solid 30 fps one?

I haven't experienced this on the 30 fps mod yet, but I was already past the docks area when I installed it.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 16, 2021)

Added package that allows to make exefs patch disabling dynamic resolution and sets resolution to native one. 
So 720p locked in handheld and 1080p locked in docked.

I'm not attaching ready file because I would need to make for each release of game and update it with each game's update. And I'm too lazy for that.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Nov 16, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Added package that allows to make exefs patch disabling dynamic resolution and sets resolution to native one.
> So 720p locked in handheld and 1080p locked in docked.
> 
> I'm not attaching ready file because I would need to make for each release of game and update it with each game's update. And I'm too lazy for that.


Is it possible to modify the script for arbitrary resolutions (e.g., different aspect ratios for Yuzu)? Or does it simply disable the scaling the game does?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 16, 2021)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Is it possible to modify the script for arbitrary resolutions (e.g., different aspect ratios for Yuzu)? Or does it simply disable the scaling the game does?


Simply disables scaling. This is because game when disabling dynamic resolution is setting rendering resolution to 2/3 of native res, so I needed to disable it too.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Nov 16, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Simply disables scaling. This is because game when disabling dynamic resolution is setting rendering resolution to 2/3 of native res, so I needed to disable it too.


Eek, okay. Hopefully it's possible in the future to do some aspect ratio tweaking.


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 16, 2021)

Stellar said:


> 60 fps mod or the more solid 30 fps one?
> 
> I haven't experienced this on the 30 fps mod yet, but I was already past the docks area when I installed it.


60.

When this happens, 3 CPU cores go 100% but the GPU core remains at 80%ish


----------



## thatguyoverthere (Nov 16, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Added package that allows to make exefs patch disabling dynamic resolution and sets resolution to native one.
> So 720p locked in handheld and 1080p locked in docked.
> 
> I'm not attaching ready file because I would need to make for each release of game and update it with each game's update. And I'm too lazy for that.


dude, you're amazing, no doubt, but i have zero idea on how to do that, phyton sounds like an ancient alien hieroglyphs language to me.
guess i'll do a research on that

thanks so much, your work is so appreciated


----------



## masagrator (Nov 16, 2021)

thatguyoverthere said:


> dude, you're amazing, no doubt, but i have zero idea on how to do that, phyton sounds like an ancient alien hieroglyphs language to me.
> guess i'll do a research on that
> 
> thanks so much, your work is so appreciated


Just download the newest version, run it, when asked about installation folder check "add to PATH" or something like that, install it and you are good to go.

I'm using Python pretty often, so it may be helpful to have it in future.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 16, 2021)

Uploaded new version of 60 FPS mod. According to tester it fixed issues with softlocking and for some reason performance is now better.

Difference is that in old version I have disabled r.Vsync, in new one instead of disabling it I have changed rhi.syncinterval to 1 + reduced rhi.SyncSlackMS from 20 to 0. This reduces input lag, but may increase noticeable frameskips.


----------



## thatguyoverthere (Nov 16, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Just download the newest version, run it, when asked about installation folder check "add to PATH" or something like that, install it and you are good to go.
> 
> I'm using Python pretty often, so it may be helpful to have it in future.


i made it! WOW for base game ID: 010063B012DC6000 ver. 1.0.0


----------



## thatguyoverthere (Nov 16, 2021)

damm, forgot to attach the file and screenshots.

Handheld mode:


----------



## mew2222 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you so much masagrator!!
Tested the exefs patch that disabling dynamic res. and now the game looks stunning on portable mode with overclock.
Unfortunately on dock mode the max fps with overclock are 17 or so...
Any way to set the dock mode resolution to something like 1600x900?


ID: *0100B870126CE000* ver. *1.0.1*


----------



## faithvoid (Nov 17, 2021)

Great work! I've been using the 60FPS patch with ReverseNX to play handheld mode in docked @ 1.4GHz CPU (which keeps things nice and quiet) and the framerate makes it feel like an entirely different game. Thanks!


----------



## .Darky (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh man, I thought a 30fps mod at 1080p while docked would be possible.


----------



## Loodanon (Nov 17, 2021)

Is there a way to adjust the dynamic resolution?? I would love to bump the handheld resolution to 540p. Or even to apply the handheld resolution settings to docked mode so docked mode runs at 720p.
Sounds weird but trust me, I would benefit from this.



faithvoid said:


> Great work! I've been using the 60FPS patch with ReverseNX to play handheld mode in docked @ 1.4GHz CPU (which keeps things nice and quiet) and the framerate makes it feel like an entirely different game. Thanks!


What's your FPS?


----------



## faithvoid (Nov 17, 2021)

Loodanon said:


> Is there a way to adjust the dynamic resolution?? I would love to bump the handheld resolution to 540p. Or even to apply the handheld resolution settings to docked mode so docked mode runs at 720p.
> Sounds weird but trust me, I would benefit from this.
> 
> 
> What's your FPS?


Mostly around 52-60FPS near Tokyo Tower in the open world, with the occasional drop to around 48. Battles tend to hover around 50 or so FPS with the occasional dip to 45. The drops still happen with a higher GPU clock, so after some testing it seems that a higher CPU clock helps smooth it out a touch, but only once you hit close to max, so whether or not it's worth it depends on how you feel about the noise/temperatures of your Switch (mine reaches about 64c w/ max CPU on dock so I prefer to run it at 1.4GHz).

Take these results with a grain of salt though because I also run like a bajillion plugins in the background, have a custom theme, etc., bunch of variables that could affect things.


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 17, 2021)

thatguyoverthere said:


> damm, forgot to attach the file and screenshots.
> 
> Handheld mode:


mind explaining how you got it to work ? i read what to do but i'm still confused about the steps


----------



## SupahLale (Nov 17, 2021)

mew2222 said:


> Thank you so much masagrator!!
> Tested the exefs patch that disabling dynamic res. and now the game looks stunning on portable mode with overclock.
> Unfortunately on dock mode the max fps with overclock are 17 or so...
> Any way to set the dock mode resolution to something like 1600x900?
> ...


1080p is too much but using ReverseNX to play handheld mode on TV is perfect. Thanks!


----------



## .Darky (Nov 17, 2021)

mew2222 said:


> Thank you so much masagrator!!
> Tested the exefs patch that disabling dynamic res. and now the game looks stunning on portable mode with overclock.
> Unfortunately on dock mode the max fps with overclock are 17 or so...
> Any way to set the dock mode resolution to something like 1600x900?
> ...


Where should I put this file? Inside the romfs folder?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 17, 2021)

.Darky said:


> Where should I put this file? Inside the romfs folder?


Read first post about disabling dynamic resolution.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 17, 2021)

mew2222 said:


> Thank you so much masagrator!!
> Tested the exefs patch that disabling dynamic res. and now the game looks stunning on portable mode with overclock.
> Unfortunately on dock mode the max fps with overclock are 17 or so...
> Any way to set the dock mode resolution to something like 1600x900?
> ...


It seems it's the same BID as USA 1.0.1, so EUR and USA seems to share the same code.

And no. As I stated, I couldn't find a way to disable DR and ScreenPercentage through configs, so I can't find a way to fix resolution to anything else. Dunno about changing DR range. Cutscenes normally seems to be fixed to 2/3 of native res while only gameplay is using DR.


----------



## DJYDJYD (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you masagrator!
No real test but work in ryujinx


----------



## mew2222 (Nov 17, 2021)

SupahLale said:


> 1080p is too much but using ReverseNX to play handheld mode on TV is perfect. Thanks!


Yes, It's a good solution. I also prefer fixed 720p rather than constant jumps between 1056x594 and 1536x864.



.Darky said:


> Where should I put this file? Inside the romfs folder?


Put "SMTV-DisableDynRes" folder into *atmosphere\exefs_patches*



masagrator said:


> It seems it's the same BID as USA 1.0.1, so EUR and USA seems to share the same code.
> 
> And no. As I stated, I couldn't find a way to disable DR and ScreenPercentage through configs, so I can't find a way to fix resolution to anything else. Dunno about changing DR range. Cutscenes normally seems to be fixed to 2/3 of native res while only gameplay is using DR.



I see, thanks for your hard work modding this game


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 17, 2021)

mew2222 said:


> Yes, It's a good solution. I also prefer fixed 720p rather than constant jumps between 1056x594 and 1536x864.
> 
> 
> Put "SMTV-DisableDynRes" folder into *atmosphere\exefs_patches*
> ...


tried your file and my game runs at like 15 fps both docked and handheld even with max OC i'm not sure what i'm exactly doing wrong


----------



## mew2222 (Nov 17, 2021)

GachaFanatic said:


> tried your file and my game runs at like 15 fps both docked and handheld even with max OC i'm not sure what i'm exactly doing wrong


This game is very GPU demanding. You need at least 614~691 GPU overclock to achieve fixed 720p on handheld mode (also 1600 of RAM it is highly recommended).


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 17, 2021)

these are the settings i was running while playing , fps was constantly dropping and


mew2222 said:


> This game is very GPU demanding. You need at least 614~691 GPU overclock to achieve fixed 720p on handheld mode (also 1600 of RAM it is highly recommended).


mobs were like walking frame by frame


----------



## mew2222 (Nov 17, 2021)

GachaFanatic said:


> these are the settings i was running while playing , fps was constantly dropping and
> 
> mobs were like walking frame by frame


You have the docked profile active. The resolution on docked mode is 1080p.
Are you configured the game on ReverseNX to handheld mode?
Here's my settings playing right now on handheld mode:


----------



## sena_16 (Nov 17, 2021)

thks massagrator, i really love you!


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 17, 2021)

mew2222 said:


> You have the docked profile active. The resolution on docked mode is 1080p.
> Are you configured the game on ReverseNX to handheld mode?
> Here's my settings playing right now on handheld mode:


for some reason even when i switch to handheld in reverseNX the OC homebrew only applies the docked profile and not the handheld one not sure what's the cause


----------



## masagrator (Nov 17, 2021)

GachaFanatic said:


> for some reason even when i switch to handheld in reverseNX the OC homebrew only applies the docked profile and not the handheld one not sure what's the cause


This is because ReverseNX is modifying game, not system. So sys-clk still detects when you are in fact in docked mode.


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 17, 2021)

masagrator said:


> This is because ReverseNX is modifying game, not system. So sys-clk still detects when you are in fact in docked mode.


so what to do for it to detect it as handheld ?
EDIT: nvm i think i just understood that all of this was for handheld and not for docked so rip ig


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 17, 2021)

GachaFanatic said:


> so what to do for it to detect it as handheld ?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 17, 2021)

GachaFanatic said:


> so what to do for it to detect it as handheld ?
> EDIT: nvm i think i just understood that all of this was for handheld and not for docked so rip ig


To get 1080p fixed stable 30 FPS you need to OC GPU above 921 MHz. Which officially is not possible.


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 17, 2021)

masagrator said:


> To get 1080p fixed stable 30 FPS you need to OC GPU above 921 MHz. Which officially is not possible.


okay thanks,  it would've been nice but your new 60 fps patch is more than enough rn so good work !


----------



## habla2k (Nov 17, 2021)

mew2222 said:


> This game is very GPU demanding. You need at least 614~691 GPU overclock to achieve fixed 720p on handheld mode (also 1600 of RAM it is highly recommended).


hey, thanks for your whole input on this, so when i use your settings it will be stable 720p in handheld mode?

also, when i overclock to your settings, wll the fan start running high, so you have a noise while playing in handheld?


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 17, 2021)

habla2k said:


> hey, thanks for your whole input on this, so when i use your settings it will be stable 720p in handheld mode?
> 
> also, when i overclock to your settings, wll the fan start running high, so you have a noise while playing in handheld?


Questions all easily answered by just doing it for yourself. Everyone has different levels of noise they can tolerate/would consider loud.


----------



## habla2k (Nov 17, 2021)

not talking about loud. if it starts running higher and does any noise i don't want to do it. and yes i could test it myself, but if he can answer it in like 1 minute, i don't need to start looking into this because its not worth it then.


----------



## SuperIdol (Nov 17, 2021)

grapics dont mater


----------



## .Darky (Nov 17, 2021)

Well, it seems the preferred way to play games with better fps and resolution is always undocked. To anyone who already does, do you think it makes the experience better than playing the game docked?


----------



## mew2222 (Nov 17, 2021)

habla2k said:


> hey, thanks for your whole input on this, so when i use your settings it will be stable 720p in handheld mode?
> 
> also, when i overclock to your settings, wll the fan start running high, so you have a noise while playing in handheld?


Sorry but I'm using a custom fan speed profile on handheld mode for Atmosphere.
Overclocking in handheld mode makes the fan going nuts passed 48ºC.
I raised the temperature limit to avoid loud fan noise as much as posible.


----------



## stgpepper (Nov 17, 2021)

habla2k said:


> not talking about loud. if it starts running higher and does any noise i don't want to do it. and yes i could test it myself, but if he can answer it in like 1 minute, i don't need to start looking into this because its not worth it then.





.Darky said:


> Well, it seems the preferred way to play games with better fps and resolution is always undocked. To anyone who already does, do you think it makes the experience better than playing the game docked?


With the dyna res disabled it looks very very nice in handheld but for me personally I prefer playing docked because I enjoy my speaker set up and the much better audio it provides compared to the switches paltry speakers. The game looks much better in 720p on the switch screen for sure tho.


----------



## habla2k (Nov 17, 2021)

mew2222 said:


> Sorry but I'm using a custom fan speed profile on handheld mode for Atmosphere.


Didn't know thats possible too, i tried the 720p mod with your settings and yes the fan goes nuts and was way too loud.

so i guess i'm going back to the 30FPS Lock Mod, it looks worse that way, but i prefer 30FPS oder looks. And playing with the Fan speed is too much for my taste.

thanks for your answer though.


----------



## Shtave (Nov 17, 2021)

This is awesome, I love it. This is the first time I'm using a custom patch on my switch. I'm just wondering if something like moving the camera back further than where it currently sits is something that's possible or simple with these kinds of mods?


----------



## Sudo (Nov 17, 2021)

Will these work on SXOS? I know it's no longer being updated but I pretty much only use my Switch for exclusives like this and the games still work if you patch the firmware so I haven't bothered with moving over to Atmosphere.


----------



## Loodanon (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm gonna keep trying things out but: I'd love to use handheld graphics settings with docked DynRes settings. I'm definitely struggling with finding the "right" compromise here. love the FPS boost in docked, but the resolution always trending to the lowest possible is tough to swallow. Haven't got the DynRes disable fix working yet; I have tried the hactool several times now.

(USA, 1.0.1)


----------



## Zkajavier (Nov 17, 2021)

mew2222 said:


> Sorry but I'm using a custom fan speed profile on handheld mode for Atmosphere.
> Overclocking in handheld mode makes the fan going nuts passed 48ºC.
> I raised the temperature limit to avoid loud fan noise as much as posible.


So you like tearing your internals in exchange of less noise. Nice.


----------



## gh0stess (Nov 17, 2021)

Does having the Switch set to 720p under settings differ from having the game set to run in handheld mode while docked?


----------



## Tmofnrev (Nov 18, 2021)

masagrator said:


> 1785/768/1600. Game is using dynamic resolution, so until you won't go really low with clocks it should not drop frames, but resolution will be in lower range more frequently.



Are these for docked? Or handheld? Or?


----------



## Loodanon (Nov 18, 2021)

Just got done talking to someone else; ive done everything right to my knowledge in terms of applying the dynres disable patch, but it refuses to work. Have updated atmosphere, path is correct, python 3.1 in PATH, run.cmd works completely fine, but still no luck. extracted main from exefs using nxdumptool (didnt dump the whole exefs), Directory is /atmosphere/exefs_patches/SMTV-DisableDynRes/4828BBB9E91E802470FEC7AC68397BD100000000000000000000000000000000.ips


----------



## masagrator (Nov 18, 2021)

Loodanon said:


> I'd love to use handheld graphics settings with docked DynRes setting





gh0stess said:


> Does having the Switch set to 720p under settings differ from having the game set to run in handheld mode while docked?


Yes. With native res you're getting the sharpest image possible. Running anything below or higher results in approximated image, so image is getting only less clear. Going with higher res on 720p is like running game with FXAA - image is always slightly blurry.




Tmofnrev said:


> Are these for docked? Or handheld? Or?


Handheld. Dunno why there is third "or". :v


Loodanon said:


> 4828BBB9E91E802470FEC7AC68397BD100000000000000000000000000000000


This is BID from 1.0.0, not 1.0.1

Btw.


----------



## enzonahuy (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks! Do you need overclock for the 60 fps patch?


----------



## enzonahuy (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks! Do you need overclock for the 60 fps patch?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 18, 2021)

enzonahuy said:


> Thanks! Do you need overclock for the 60 fps patch?


Definitely.


----------



## enzonahuy (Nov 18, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Definitely.


i see. i assume for all 3 patches then?


----------



## GachaFanatic (Nov 18, 2021)

enzonahuy said:


> Thanks! Do you need overclock for the 60 fps patch?


you don't but it runs better with overclocking


----------



## masagrator (Nov 18, 2021)

enzonahuy said:


> i see. i assume for all 3 patches then?


Not for 30 FPS Dyn Res Fix.


----------



## mc711 (Nov 18, 2021)

edit: i tried to do a true 720p mod, but it seems like there really is something in the game's code that automatically turns on dynamic resolution if you load another scene. this mod will still give you 720p in dock and hh, but you have to use the dynamic resolution exefs patch too.

hey guys, if anyone wants. i did a quick mod. i modified the 60 fps patch to be true 720p in dock/hh with bloom,Depth of Field,motion blur, Ambient Occlusion removed.
i also included 540p-720p dynamic resolution version.

edit: here is a framecompare link (stock 60fps vs 720p mod vs 540-720p mod)
*http://www.framecompare.com/screenshotcomparison/WDDGWNNX*

edit: here is framcompare w/ exefs patch (720p mod vs stock)
*http://www.framecompare.com/screenshotcomparison/WDDGPNNX*

stock 60fps patch docked




modified 720p 60 fps patch docked



modified 540p-720p 60fps patch docked





edit: in case anyone wants 720p, only with no Depth of Field and Motion Blur





DONT FORGET TO USE WITH DISABLE DYNAMIC RESOLUTION EXEFS PATCH to keep 720p


----------



## sorabora (Nov 18, 2021)

Sudo said:


> Will these work on SXOS? I know it's no longer being updated but I pretty much only use my Switch for exclusives like this and the games still work if you patch the firmware so I haven't bothered with moving over to Atmosphere.



I haven't been able to get it to work, even though many previous FPS/Reso patches have worked simply by placing the files into the /SXOS folder (instead of Atmosphere equivalent).

That said, I haven't asked for support since sxos wasn't mentioned in OP or follow-ups.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 18, 2021)

Dynamic resolution disabler makes a big impact in framerate even at max OC.
The game runs at 720p for what I see on the config, does the ips override screen resolution in romfs?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 19, 2021)

cucholix said:


> does the ips override screen resolution in romfs?


No. It disables Dynamic Resolution and ScreenPercentage


----------



## wzq121 (Nov 19, 2021)

mc711 said:


> 编辑：我试图做一个真正的 720p mod，但似乎游戏代码中确实有一些东西可以在你加载另一个场景时自动打开动态分辨率。这个mod仍然会在dock和hh中为您提供720p，但您也必须使用动态分辨率exefs补丁。
> 
> 嘿伙计们，如果有人想要的话。我做了一个快速的模组。我将 60 fps 补丁修改为码头/小时中真正的 720p，并删除了绽放、景深、运动模糊、环境遮挡。
> 我还包括 540p-720p 动态分辨率版本。
> ...


太酷了兄弟，你克服了这个难题，但是去除了光晕、景深、运动模糊、去除了环境光遮挡使图片变得奇怪......


----------



## masagrator (Nov 19, 2021)

wzq121 said:


> 太酷了兄弟，你克服了这个难题，但是去除了光晕、景深、运动模糊、去除了环境光遮挡使图片变得奇怪......


Please use English. You're on English-only forum.


----------



## mc711 (Nov 19, 2021)

wzq121 said:


> 太酷了兄弟，你克服了这个难题，但是去除了光晕、景深、运动模糊、去除了环境光遮挡使图片变得奇怪......


i use google translate your reply.

this mod is more for visual fidelity. it looks strange because it is low resolution (720p and below) and low frames (~35fps) . these mods look better on high resolution 1080p+ and 60fps+ but i only posted as a concept and for people who do not like these "effects".  i admit there could be more fine tuning to find the sweet spot or just to remove motion blur and DoF, but like i said this was just a quick mod. maybe i will try to make a low resolution sweet spot config when i have time.


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 19, 2021)

You guys are making me wish my switch were modded. There are several places where it doesn't feel like it's getting all the way to 30 fps. If you're managing anywhere close to 60, that's a bloody miracle.


----------



## wzq121 (Nov 19, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Please use English. You're on English-only forum.





mc711 said:


> i use google translate your reply.
> 
> this mod is more for visual fidelity. it looks strange because it is low resolution (720p and below) and low frames (~35fps) . these mods look better on high resolution 1080p+ and 60fps+ but i only posted as a concept and for people who do not like these "effects".  i admit there could be more fine tuning to find the sweet spot or just to remove motion blur and DoF, but like i said this was just a quick mod. maybe i will try to make a low resolution sweet spot config when i have time.


Thank you for making it


----------



## wzq121 (Nov 19, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Please use English. You're on English-only forum.


Google Web Translator automatically translated my reply into Chinese, and I didn't notice


----------



## mc711 (Nov 19, 2021)

wzq121 said:


> Thank you for making it


i added mod w/ only DoF and MB removed if you want to try it out


----------



## mc711 (Nov 19, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> You guys are making me wish my switch were modded. There are several places where it doesn't feel like it's getting all the way to 30 fps. If you're managing anywhere close to 60, that's a bloody miracle.


60 fps is only possible w/ dynamic resolution and looks very blurry. feels awesome at 60fps but looks like shit. if you can use emulator, you can get 60fps 1080p no problem


----------



## cucholix (Nov 19, 2021)

mc711 said:


> edit: i tried to do a true 720p mod, but it seems like there really is something in the game's code that automatically turns on dynamic resolution if you load another scene. this mod will still give you 720p in dock and hh, but you have to use the dynamic resolution exefs patch too.
> 
> hey guys, if anyone wants. i did a quick mod. i modified the 60 fps patch to be true 720p in dock/hh with bloom,Depth of Field,motion blur, Ambient Occlusion removed.
> i also included 540p-720p dynamic resolution version.
> ...


Can you make a 30fps, 800p, fixed resolution with all effects enabled?


----------



## .Darky (Nov 19, 2021)

mc711 said:


> edit: i tried to do a true 720p mod, but it seems like there really is something in the game's code that automatically turns on dynamic resolution if you load another scene. this mod will still give you 720p in dock and hh, but you have to use the dynamic resolution exefs patch too.
> 
> hey guys, if anyone wants. i did a quick mod. i modified the 60 fps patch to be true 720p in dock/hh with bloom,Depth of Field,motion blur, Ambient Occlusion removed.
> i also included 540p-720p dynamic resolution version.
> ...


Could 1080p and stable 30fps be possible if those settings are disabled? That'd be the optimal way to play this, in my opinion.


----------



## mc711 (Nov 19, 2021)

cucholix said:


> Can you make a 30fps, 800p, fixed resolution with all effects enabled?


you want 1422x800?
i modified the 30fps mod to locked 1422x800 in dock/hh so nothing was disabled.
dont forget to use dynamic resolution exefs patch too


.Darky said:


> Could 1080p and stable 30fps be possible if those settings are disabled? That'd be the optimal way to play this, in my opinion.


locked 1080p gets 15-20 fps so not possible even at max oc


----------



## sena_16 (Nov 19, 2021)

mc711 said:


> you want 1422x800?
> i modified the 30fps mod to locked 1422x800 in dock/hh so nothing was disabled.
> dont forget to use dynamic resolution exefs patch too
> 
> locked 1080p gets 15-20 fps so not possible even at max oc



Need maximum OC on docked to 800p as well?


----------



## mc711 (Nov 19, 2021)

sena_16 said:


> Need maximum OC on docked to 800p as well?


ya. all static resolution mods needs full oc


----------



## Loodanon (Nov 19, 2021)

For the curious I've done a comparison of the various different mods @ different clocks. Forgive the big text captions, it helped me organise all my screenshots while switching between all these mods. All screenshots are  from handheld All overclocks are done with a switch at max clocks charging, so essentially docked mode with handheld graphics settings.

*http://www.framecompare.com/screenshotcomparison/WDD6LNNX*

My personal takeaway:
-For Max FPS users, 60 mod is close the official graphics settings res-wise, so not much is lost
-Locked 720p uncapped is closer to 30-40 than 60 even at max clocks
-Overclock without mods is quite close to 720p no mods, but input lag seems greater without the FPS uncap
-540 mod doesn't seem much sharper than the OG 60 mod?
-Game clearly looks even more beautiful at true 720p.


----------



## wzq121 (Nov 19, 2021)

mc711 said:


> i added mod w/ only DoF and MB removed if you want to try it out


thanks bro


----------



## masagrator (Nov 19, 2021)

Loodanon said:


> Overclock without mods is quite close to 720p no mods, but input lag seems greater without the FPS uncap


Funny stuff: they added 20ms Frame slack to compensate hitches. Which adds additional lag. And they throw this to garbage can by setting DR to 40 ms. 
My 60 FPS removes frameslack completely. So you're reducing lag by up to ~43ms.


----------



## enzonahuy (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm new to OC. is there a general rule for this stuff? e.g how long you should play with max oc turned on, cooling time etc.


----------



## mc711 (Nov 19, 2021)

enzonahuy said:


> I'm new to OC. is there a general rule for this stuff? e.g how long you should play with max oc turned on, cooling time etc.


OC is terms for clocking the switch to its hardware limit. not past it like general OC meaning. sys-clk already has gpu safe limits for handheld. dock can be used in max without problems. in other words, you can use max everything if you don't care about battery life and dont experience overheating shutdown.

only way OC will damage the switch is if you use modded sys-clk/hekate/atmoshere which allows you to go past limits (true overclock). it is highly discouraged to distribute these compiled, so only way is if you know how to compile it yourself and risk breaking your switch.

if you do have modded, then in handheld, max cpu OR gpu is recommended, not both. in dock, whatever your switch can handle without crashing.


----------



## mc711 (Nov 19, 2021)

Loodanon said:


> For the curious I've done a comparison of the various different mods @ different clocks. Forgive the big text captions, it helped me organise all my screenshots while switching between all these mods. All screenshots are  from handheld All overclocks are done with a switch at max clocks charging, so essentially docked mode with handheld graphics settings.
> 
> *http://www.framecompare.com/screenshotcomparison/WDD6LNNX*
> 
> ...


-60 mod does not change stock dynamic resolution so you won't notice any resolution difference.
-non-mod overclock only allows steady frames at stock resolutions (like masagrator said, they included very forgiving frame compensation for stock clocks)
-my 540 mod removes a lot of the post processing (motion blur, DoF, ambient occlusion, bloom) so things are clearer. also you will get better min resolution than stock (432p vs 540p)
-locked 720p is prob the sweet spot for max OC at steady ~30fps.


----------



## Loodanon (Nov 19, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Funny stuff: they added 20ms Frame slack to compensate hitches. Which adds additional lag. And they throw this to garbage can by setting DR to 40 ms.
> My 60 FPS removes frameslack completely. So you're reducing lag by up to ~43ms.


I KNEW something was up with the menus in this game! Honestly reducing input lag alone is the best thing about all these mods, thank you for making the menus _bearable._


mc711 said:


> -60 mod does not change stock dynamic resolution so you won't notice any resolution difference.
> -non-mod overclock only allows steady frames at stock resolutions (like masagrator said, they included very forgiving frame compensation for stock clocks)
> -my 540 mod removes a lot of the post processing (motion blur, DoF, ambient occlusion, bloom) so things are clearer. also you will get better min resolution than stock (432p vs 540p)
> -locked 720p is prob the sweet spot for max OC at steady ~30fps.


-I definitely notice that it stays firmly at the lower end of 432p throughout with the 60 mod. Not a dealbreaker but definitely a tradeoff.
-You are right about the 540 mod that's my bad, though i did find myself mistaking the 60 mod as sharper in battles. Probably due to post processing, likely influenced by my preferences.


----------



## enzonahuy (Nov 19, 2021)

mc711 said:


> OC is terms for clocking the switch to its hardware limit. not past it like general OC meaning. sys-clk already has gpu safe limits for handheld. dock can be used in max without problems. in other words, you can use max everything if you don't care about battery life and dont experience overheating shutdown.
> 
> only way OC will damage the switch is if you use modded sys-clk/hekate/atmoshere which allows you to go past limits (true overclock). it is highly discouraged to distribute these compiled, so only way is if you know how to compile it yourself and risk breaking your switch.
> 
> if you do have modded, then in handheld, max cpu OR gpu is recommended, not both. in dock, whatever your switch can handle without crashing.


Thank you very much! i am using the normal sys-clk with a max of 1785 oc for cpu, so that's reassuring to hear.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 19, 2021)

nvm


----------



## .Darky (Nov 19, 2021)

So far the best options we have for playing docked are:

Fixed 720p at 60fps
Fixed 800p at 30fps

Both with max overclock right? Unless I'm getting something wrong.


----------



## Loodanon (Nov 19, 2021)

.Darky said:


> So far the best options we have for playing docked are:
> 
> Fixed 720p at 60fps
> Fixed 800p at 30fps
> ...


Worth noting that fixed 720 @ 60fps is usually stuck in the 433-45fps at max clocks (from my testing anyway, right before 2nd boss). I'm sure it fares better in scenes that don't involve demons on the overworld or combat.


----------



## enzonahuy (Nov 19, 2021)

mc711 said:


> edit: i tried to do a true 720p mod, but it seems like there really is something in the game's code that automatically turns on dynamic resolution if you load another scene. this mod will still give you 720p in dock and hh, but you have to use the dynamic resolution exefs patch too.
> 
> hey guys, if anyone wants. i did a quick mod. i modified the 60 fps patch to be true 720p in dock/hh with bloom,Depth of Field,motion blur, Ambient Occlusion removed.
> i also included 540p-720p dynamic resolution version.
> ...


edit: http://www.framecompare.com/screenshotcomparison/0JJM1NNU

i am using your 720p60fps mod and it works really well, thank you. However, i noticed that the menu resolution is blurry. it looks like 480p and is clearly not as sharp as the rest. is this normal?


----------



## habla2k (Nov 19, 2021)

so, whats best to use if i don't want to overclock because of the noise in handheld? right now im using the 30FPS mod. is the 540p mod stable at 30fps in handheld without overclocking?


----------



## .Darky (Nov 19, 2021)

IBNobody said:


> Not sure what's causing this, but I've started to have the game soft-hang in battles after a move. It's not frozen (characters still have their idle animation), but it hangs. Started after I applied the mod and happens in / around the shipping dock in the 2nd zone.





IBNobody said:


> I have a second person reporting this. Anyone else here have this happen to them?



Can report this happens with the DynamicRes 30fps mod too. I've also noticed more instances of frame skipping while close to the docks / containers.


----------



## shorty_bobert (Nov 19, 2021)

alright this is an absolutely absurd hail-mary and I know it's probably impossible but... Is there a way to make right stick work on menus? I want to be able to play this mostly one-handed and this would go a long way. (because I have a baby, not because the demons are hot.)


----------



## .Darky (Nov 19, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> alright this is an absolutely absurd hail-mary and I know it's probably impossible but... Is there a way to make right stick work on menus? I want to be able to play this mostly one-handed and this would go a long way. (because I have a baby, not because the demons are hot.)


For real? Jesus man, take care of your baby first and then play video games on your free time. Do each thing properly separately.


----------



## shorty_bobert (Nov 19, 2021)

.Darky said:


> For real? Jesus man, take care of your baby first and then play video games on your free time. Do each thing properly separately.


Ah sorry I thought this was the SMT thread, not the being a dickhead for no reason thread.


----------



## Fewtch22 (Nov 19, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> Ah sorry I thought this was the SMT thread, not the being a dickhead for no reason thread.


Tbh people on the internet are terrible at minding their own business


----------



## mc711 (Nov 19, 2021)

enzonahuy said:


> edit: http://www.framecompare.com/screenshotcomparison/0JJM1NNU
> 
> i am using your 720p60fps mod and it works really well, thank you. However, i noticed that the menu resolution is blurry. it looks like 480p and is clearly not as sharp as the rest. is this normal?


are you using the disable dynamic resolution exefs patch? i assume not. the game automatically forces dynamic resolution when you change scenes after loading. 
masagrator and i tried to disable dynamic resolution, but it seems there is something hardcoded into the game to automatically use dynamic resolution, so the only way is to use the exefs patch. 
im not sure what value it uses when it turns it back on (i assume default since it's very blurry)

 if you prefer 60fps though, its better to use my 540-720p 60fps patch so you at least have better min resolution (432v540p).


----------



## enzonahuy (Nov 20, 2021)

mc711 said:


> are you using the disable dynamic resolution exefs patch? i assume not. the game automatically forces dynamic resolution when you change scenes after loading.
> masagrator and i tried to disable dynamic resolution, but it seems there is something hardcoded into the game to automatically use dynamic resolution, so the only way is to use the exefs patch.
> im not sure what value it uses when it turns it back on (i assume default since it's very blurry)
> 
> if you prefer 60fps though, its better to use my 540-720p 60fps patch so you at least have better min resolution (432v540p).


i am using the exefs patch,yes. Like i said, everything works exept the menu/ screen text have a bad quality for some reason.


----------



## mc711 (Nov 20, 2021)

enzonahuy said:


> i am using the exefs patch,yes. Like i said, everything works exept the menu/ screen text have a bad quality for some reason.


i just tested the 720p60f i posted and it seems ok for me.

http://www.framecompare.com/screenshotcomparison/WDD6GNNX

please make sure you have the exefs patch installed, it shouldnt lower resolution if it is applied.

edit: so i looked at your blurry screenshot again. if you look at the sides there is a black border, so something is making the game shrink the screen, but it isn't even 16:9 aspect ratio. so i have no idea what is causing that to happen.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 20, 2021)

mc711 said:


> if you prefer 60fps though, its better to use my 540-720p 60fps patch so you at least have better min resolution (432v540p).


Why? Does the regular 720p 60fps mod have drops? Sorry for the constant questions, I'm still on the fence on which mod is the most optimal for me.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 20, 2021)

nvm


----------



## mc711 (Nov 20, 2021)

.Darky said:


> Why? Does the regular 720p 60fps mod have drops? Sorry for the constant questions, I'm still on the fence on which mod is the most optimal for me.


i think you are misunderstanding what each mod does.

60fps = dynamic stock resolution, 60 fps (will favor fps over resolution, usually really blurry)

30fps = dynamic stock resolution, 30 fps (minor tweaks to get consistent 30fps with less lag, blurry in some areas)

disable dynamic resolution = prefer resolution over fps (864p dock 720p hh, usually low fps in dock)

540-720p60fps + post processing mods = same as 60fps mod but with pp mods and higher min resolution than stock (540p vs 432p, a little less blurry than stock)

720p60fps + post processing mods (*must use disable dynamic resolution patch*)  = locked 720p in dock/hh with post processing effects removed and unlocked frames (30-40fps)

720p60fps + minimal pp mod (*must use with disable dynamic resolution patch*) = locked 720p in dock/hh with only motion blur and depth of field removed (less blurry things while moving around)

800p30fps (*must use with disable dynamic resolution patch*) = same as 30fps patch but with locked 800p in dock/hh (you lose some fps for resolution)

so basically you have to choose what you prefer, fps or resolution. if you want pure fps then use the regular 60fps patch, but if you want a lil less bluriness use my 540-720p60fps patch.

if you want resolution, use the 720p60fps or 800p30fps patch but *you MUST use the disable dynamic resolution exefs patch*. the reason you MUST use the disable dynamic resolution patch is because dynamic resolution is hardcoded into the game. if you don't use it, the game will apply default dynamic resolution after you switch scenes in game and things will be like stock 60 fps patch and very blurry.

lastly, all mods require FULL OC to get the desired benefit.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 20, 2021)

*Shin Megami Tensei V, graphics improvements (use with dynamic resolution disabler patch for better visual experience)*

[Handheld] resolution set to 720p
[Docked] resolution set to 800p
[Handheld/Docked] Improved shadow and CSM quality
[Handheld/Docked] Increased shadow cast distance (default=1, mod=2)
[Handheld/Docked] Enabled shadow transition (makes shadow appears in natural way instead pop-up)
[Handheld/Docked] Increased draw distance (default=1, mod=3)
It performs great for the most part at stable 30fps, it can drop to around 25fps in areas with too much geometry (example enemies, debris, structrures, buildings).

Max CPU/GPU is required.

Files moded

```
Engine/Config/BaseScalability.ini
Engine/Config/Switch/BaseSwitchDeviceProfiles.ini
Project/Config/DefaultEngine.ini
Project/Config/DefaultDeviceProfiles.ini
Project/Config/Switch/SwitchEngine.ini
```

If someone can figure out how to increase detail texture loading at far distance, please let me know, *wink* @ecl0674 *wink*


----------



## .Darky (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh man, choice overload in this thread. Not sure which mod I should pick.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 20, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> alright this is an absolutely absurd hail-mary and I know it's probably impossible but... Is there a way to make right stick work on menus? I want to be able to play this mostly one-handed and this would go a long way. (because I have a baby, not because the demons are hot.)


If menu has separate button detection, then you can try edit DefaultInput.ini


----------



## .Darky (Nov 20, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei V, graphics improvements (use with dynamic resolution disabler patch for better visual experience)*
> 
> [Handheld] resolution set to 720p
> [Docked] resolution set to 800p
> ...


Thanks for this. The game looks amazing and if there's any frame drops there aren't that noticeable in my opinion.


----------



## SupahLale (Nov 20, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei V, graphics improvements (use with dynamic resolution disabler patch for better visual experience)*
> 
> [Handheld] resolution set to 720p
> [Docked] resolution set to 800p
> ...


Man this is awesome. The draw distance increase is a huge visual improvement. Thanks!


----------



## Vandes (Nov 20, 2021)

@masagrator In your original 30FPS dynamic res fix, you only changed the target from 40ms to 33.3ms and nothing else?

Would it be useful to also change rhi.syncinterval to 2 and rhi.SyncSlackMS to 0, similarly to what you did on the new 60fps fix, to improve input lag?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 20, 2021)

Vandes said:


> Would it be useful to also change rhi.syncinterval to 2


But it's 2 by default and I didn't change it in 30 FPS fix. 




Vandes said:


> and rhi.SyncSlackMS to 0, similarly to what you did on the new 60fps fix, to improve input lag?


It can work. But you would need to check if because of that there won't be constant framepacing issues.


----------



## Vandes (Nov 20, 2021)

masagrator said:


> But it's 2 by default and I didn't change it in 30 FPS fix.


Good, I assumed this but I wasn't sure.



masagrator said:


> It can work. But you would need to check if because of that there won't be constant framepacing issues.


Maybe a value lower than default but higher than zero can be a good compromise. If you ever find the time to repack the mod like this I would be happy to try it. I don't have the environment to unpack and repack files myself.


----------



## habla2k (Nov 20, 2021)

mc711 said:


> lastly, all mods require FULL OC to get the desired benefit.


i think the 30FPS Mod doesn't need OC.

is it possible you crate this "540-720p60fps + post processing mods" with 30 FPS? but only, if it would work without OC in handheld.


----------



## mc711 (Nov 20, 2021)

in case anybody wants, i made a combo of my 720p60fps no DoF/MB mod and @cucholix's quality mod
changes from cucholix's mod:
720p in dock AND hh
60fps mod
No motion blur/depth of field
max OC and disable dynamic resolution patch required


----------



## mc711 (Nov 20, 2021)

habla2k said:


> i think the 30FPS Mod doesn't need OC.
> 
> is it possible you crate this "540-720p60fps + post processing mods" with 30 FPS? but only, if it would work without OC in handheld.


regular 30 fps mod performs better with OC. without OC, you will get more dynamic resolution switching in the lower resolution end. IMO 30fps is not needed overall, because the game already has vsync on and masagrator already changed frame pacing to reduce input lag for both fps patches.

if you want 30fps just use the normal 30fps mod. because dynamic resolution is only trying to achieve 30fps instead of 60fps, the dynamic resolution range plays less of a role (masagrator already modded to prefer fps over resolution). as opposed to 60fps, you would try to constrain the bottom end (432p vs 540p) so things dont get too blurry. regardless, you might be stuck around the lower end of the dynamic resolution range without OC.


----------



## sorabora (Nov 20, 2021)

To be clear: the disable dynamic reso folder (_SMTV-DisableDynRes_) should be put in the root of _atmosphere/exefs_patches/_ ?

Read OP multiple times; just can't quite parse the precise location.

Thanks!


----------



## masagrator (Nov 20, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Copy "exefs_patches" folder to "atmosphere" folder on your sdcard. Merge folders if necessary.


What is not clear?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 20, 2021)

Ah, forgot that user uploaded 1.0.1 patch not in exefs_patches folder...
Uh, put folder with ips file inside to "exefs_patches" folder
This is how all exefs patches are working. ips file in root of exefs_patches won't work.


----------



## sorabora (Nov 20, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Ah, forgot that user uploaded 1.0.1 patch not in exefs_patches folder...
> Uh, put folder with ips file inside to "exefs_patches" folder
> This is how all exefs patches are working. ips file in root of exefs_patches won't work.



That was the step that was confusing me. Appreciate the help, masa.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 20, 2021)

Yeah, changed link to another user who properly packed 1.0.1 patch.


----------



## virgeofcerberus (Nov 20, 2021)

From a technical perspective, would it be possible to somehow switch between two mods in real time? Maybe triggered by something in-game like, say, a cutscene?

Sorry if that's a dumb question. First time I've used a mod for a switch game and I'm blown away by the work done by all in this thread.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 20, 2021)

virgeofcerberus said:


> From a technical perspective, would it be possible to somehow switch between two mods in real time


PAK files are mounted at boot and practically never unmounted. So configs wise is impossible. You would either make a custom blueprint overwriting for example options to apply custom configuration or reverse engineer main to find out how you can apply custom settings and use code injection.
Both ways are not easy to accomplish


----------



## virgeofcerberus (Nov 20, 2021)

I notice a hit to the UI/Status resolution any time I use a mod that uses DisableDynRes. I'm guessing the UI is also getting capped off by the locked resolution?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 20, 2021)

virgeofcerberus said:


> I notice a hit to the UI/Status resolution any time I use a mod that uses DisableDynRes. I'm guessing the UI is also getting capped off by the locked resolution?


Did you try to check if this happens ONLY with DisableDynRes? I want to exclude issue with patch.


----------



## virgeofcerberus (Nov 20, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Did you try to check if this happens ONLY with DisableDynRes? I want to exclude issue with patch.


It seems to happen with any mod that also uses DisableDynRes. Your 60fps patch that doesn't need it, for example, has a sharp UI.

I did a test with ONLY DisableDynRes installed + max OC and while the game ran at 15fps, the UI seemed sharp as it should be. But when coupled with the other mods the UI seems to take a hit. I could be nuts. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## masagrator (Nov 20, 2021)

virgeofcerberus said:


> I did a test with ONLY DisableDynRes installed + max OC and while the game ran at 15fps, the UI seemed sharp as it should be. But when coupled with the other mods the UI seems to take a hit. I could be nuts.


I didn't look at their mods, but if they are changing setres, then it's possible. UI should be drawn in native res otherwise you're getting approximated UI, not clean one.


----------



## enzonahuy (Nov 20, 2021)

virgeofcerberus said:


> It seems to happen with any mod that also uses DisableDynRes. Your 60fps patch that doesn't need it, for example, has a sharp UI.
> 
> I did a test with ONLY DisableDynRes installed + max OC and while the game ran at 15fps, the UI seemed sharp as it should be. But when coupled with the other mods the UI seems to take a hit. I could be nuts. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


that's exactly my problem as well.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 20, 2021)

I noticed that as well, but it doesn't really bother me. Seems a fair exchange for playing 800p docked.


----------



## Lehner82 (Nov 20, 2021)

Is there a stock config with no blur/dof/AO ? The 800p one isn't really usable in the last area.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 20, 2021)

Lehner82 said:


> Is there a stock config with no blur/dof/AO ? The 800p one isn't really usable in the last area.


Why? Does it have heavy fps drops?


----------



## Lehner82 (Nov 21, 2021)

.Darky said:


> Why? Does it have heavy fps drops?


Yeah, it's 25 fps at most same as in fairy village.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 21, 2021)

masagrator said:


> I didn't look at their mods, but if they are changing setres, then it's possible. UI should be drawn in native res otherwise you're getting approximated UI, not clean one.


Setting a 1080p backbuffer with 800p game rendering is not possible, because the game ignores r.ScreenPercentage, the only workaround is setting the the resolution to 1422x800p (in this case), sadly the UI will render at 800p too. I think it's too much hassle force 74% through exefs_patch for a slightly cleaner UI.



Lehner82 said:


> Is there a stock config with no blur/dof/AO ? The 800p one isn't really usable in the last area.


I tonned down some shadows settings, and reduced draw distance to 2.5. See if that helps.


----------



## Niko_of_Death (Nov 21, 2021)

Here's my "max" graphics package. I did have some dynamic res tweaks working at some point, but now they aren't, so I'd recommend using a dynamic res removal exefs patch, and playing in handheld mode with max GPU clock (921mhz). Even with max clocks, running without dynamic res (thus at 720p) causes the framerate to chug heavily - most of your time is going to be spent in the teens.










Among other things (as you can see here), this quadruples the shadowmap size, increases the draw distance, sets a -0.75 mipmap lod bias, enforces 16x AF, and raises all the UE4 scalability presets. I wanted to try and use UE4's TAA Upscaling, but enabling it just creates a black screen on launch, and even then, just regular TAA I couldn't get working to a satisfactory level (couldn't get the ghosting down to a reasonable level).


----------



## DunArd (Nov 21, 2021)

Niko_of_Death said:


> Here's my "max" graphics package. I did have some dynamic res tweaks working at some point, but now they aren't, so I'd recommend using a dynamic res removal exefs patch, and playing in handheld mode with max GPU clock (921mhz). Even with max clocks, running without dynamic res (thus at 720p) causes the framerate to chug heavily - most of your time is going to be spent in the teens.
> 
> View attachment 286035
> 
> ...


It isn't dangerous putting the GPU at 921MHz? I would like to test it but it scares me the temps.


----------



## Niko_of_Death (Nov 21, 2021)

DunArd said:


> It isn't dangerous putting the GPU at 921MHz? I would like to test it but it scares me the temps.


I've done it for years and been fine


----------



## DunArd (Nov 21, 2021)

Niko_of_Death said:


> I've done it for years and been fine


Ok then I will try it, thanks!


----------



## virgeofcerberus (Nov 21, 2021)

Niko_of_Death said:


> Here's my "max" graphics package. I did have some dynamic res tweaks working at some point, but now they aren't, so I'd recommend using a dynamic res removal exefs patch, and playing in handheld mode with max GPU clock (921mhz). Even with max clocks, running without dynamic res (thus at 720p) causes the framerate to chug heavily - most of your time is going to be spent in the teens.
> 
> View attachment 286035
> 
> ...


How do I install this one? My first time seeing a .pak file. Apologies for being a n00b.


----------



## masagrator (Nov 21, 2021)

virgeofcerberus said:


> How do I install this one? My first time seeing a .pak file. Apologies for being a n00b.


Look at how 60 FPS mod is packed and replicate this for this pak file.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 21, 2021)

Niko_of_Death said:


> Here's my "max" graphics package. I did have some dynamic res tweaks working at some point, but now they aren't, so I'd recommend using a dynamic res removal exefs patch, and playing in handheld mode with max GPU clock (921mhz). Even with max clocks, running without dynamic res (thus at 720p) causes the framerate to chug heavily - most of your time is going to be spent in the teens.
> 
> View attachment 286035
> 
> ...


Looks great. Though this is mostly intended for emulation right? Considering the fps on the actual hardware.



cucholix said:


> Setting a 1080p backbuffer with 800p game rendering is not possible, because the game ignores r.ScreenPercentage, the only workaround is setting the the resolution to 1422x800p (in this case), sadly the UI will render at 800p too. I think it's too much hassle force 74% through exefs_patch for a slightly cleaner UI.
> 
> 
> I tonned down some shadows settings, and reduced draw distance to 2.5. See if that helps.


Just made it to Fairy Village myself and can confirm the drops in fps. Happens on battles too. Will give this a try in a while and report back.


----------



## Niko_of_Death (Nov 22, 2021)

.Darky said:


> Looks great. Though this is mostly intended for emulation right? Considering the fps on the actual hardware.
> 
> 
> Just made it to Fairy Village myself and can confirm the drops in fps. Happens on battles too. Will give this a try in a while and report back.


I'm using it on actual hardware lol. But yeah its probably a lot better emulated.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 22, 2021)

@cucholix, gave the edited mod a try. It does run better on the Fairy Village, thanks. I guess the drops were due to the huge amount of trees in the area. Now it's up to @Lehner82 to confirm how it runs on the final area of the game, I'm still taking my time with it.


----------



## SandPie (Nov 23, 2021)

masagrator said:


> 1785/768/1600. Game is using dynamic resolution, so until you won't go really low with clocks it should not drop frames, but resolution will be in lower range more frequently.


What should I put in the sys-clk config file if I want stable 60fps @ the lowest dynamic res for all modes?


----------



## SandPie (Nov 23, 2021)

masagrator said:


> 1785/768/1600. Game is using dynamic resolution, so until you won't go really low with clocks it should not drop frames, but resolution will be in lower range more frequently.


What should I put in the sys-clk config file if I want stable 60fps @ the lowest dynamic res for all modes?


----------



## SandPie (Nov 23, 2021)

masagrator said:


> 1785/768/1600. Game is using dynamic resolution, so until you won't go really low with clocks it should not drop frames, but resolution will be in lower range more frequently.


What should I put in the sys-clk config file if I want stable 60fps @ the lowest dynamic res for all modes?


----------



## SandPie (Nov 23, 2021)

Sorry for multiple posts, my connection freaked out.


----------



## coregee (Nov 23, 2021)

If you really don't care about resolution, you could use Reverse NX Tool to run the game at handheld resolutions even in docked mode, and overclock to 1785/921. SMT5 seems mostly GPU bound, and with a 921 GPU clock I get around 50-60fps, depending on the scene in handheld mode.
(You can only overclock to 921MHz if you're running off the official Nintendo charger though)


----------



## SandPie (Nov 23, 2021)

I've heard that tool can cause crashes so nah. But thanks anyways


----------



## cucholix (Nov 23, 2021)

SandPie said:


> I've heard that tool can cause crashes so nah. But thanks anyways


That’s incorrect, there are games that freeze with reverseNX but none crashes, also it just happens in a few games, it works as expected in most of them.


----------



## SandPie (Nov 23, 2021)

```
docked_cpu=1785
docked_gpu=921
docked_mem=1600
handheld_charging_official_gpu=921
handheld_cpu=1785
handheld_gpu=768
handheld_mem=1600
```

Is this good (if I don't use ReverseNX)?


----------



## virgeofcerberus (Nov 23, 2021)

cucholix said:


> That’s incorrect, there are games that freeze with reverseNX but none crashes, also it just happens in a few games, it works as expected in most of them.


I really want to try this but I can't get reverseNX to work for the life of me. The app just hard crashes my system when I try to run reverseNX-Tool.


----------



## Lehner82 (Nov 23, 2021)

.Darky said:


> Now it's up to @Lehner82 to confirm how it runs on the final area of the game, I'm still taking my time with it.


I'm still getting 20fps, looks like 720p of the limit of you want static res.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 23, 2021)

Lehner82 said:


> I'm still getting 20fps, looks like 720p of the limit of you want static res.


Even with draw distance at 2.5?


----------



## Lehner82 (Nov 24, 2021)

cucholix said:


> Even with draw distance at 2.5?


Yeah, I'm getting 31 fps on 720p no pp. So yeah 800p is way too much late game.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 24, 2021)

Lehner82 said:


> Yeah, I'm getting 31 fps on 720p no pp. So yeah 800p is way too much late game.


Welp, I should give that mod a try then. Unless I keep using the latest 800p one and change back/delete the mod for the final area. Would be too much trouble though, but still...


----------



## cucholix (Nov 25, 2021)

Oh well...
720p fixed, draw distance at 2.0, anything lower makes the objects pop-up too apparent. Use with DR disabler.

Edit: I think there’s some room to increase aniso, will try later.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 25, 2021)

Thank you! Will download it and try it out later in the day after I'm done with work.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 25, 2021)

Anisotropy at 8 makes the game loose some frames, not really worth, reducing grass and foliage to 0.2 net a few frames back in areas with many vegetation, it was really noticeable the bump in framerate.


----------



## Niko_of_Death (Nov 26, 2021)

Has anyone found a cvar for the overworld demons updating at half rate?


----------



## antonyfirst (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi guys, a quick question (hopefully not too noob): I have SMT V 1.0.1, if I overclock it to the max without patching anything, I will enjoy better balance of resolution and framerate natively, as far as the Switch is able to manage? This is because dynamic resolution is already built in the game? Am I getting things correctly?
I'd like to play in HH mode, and I wouldn't want to hamper too much neither resolution, nor fps, so if I understand, in my case I shouldn't use the patch, but just overclock... right?

Thanks!


----------



## masagrator (Nov 26, 2021)

antonyfirst said:


> Hi guys, a quick question (hopefully not too noob): I have SMT V 1.0.1, if I overclock it to the max without patching anything, I will enjoy better balance of resolution and framerate natively, as far as the Switch is able to manage? This is because dynamic resolution is already built in the game? Am I getting things correctly?
> I'd like to play in HH mode, and I wouldn't want to hamper too much neither resolution, nor fps, so if I understand, in my case I shouldn't use the patch, but just overclock... right?
> 
> Thanks!


Uh, no without 30 FPS Dynamic Resolution fix, because DR is fucked anyway and just OC won't fix that until you get locked 720p 30 FPS which we know is impossible with OC alone.


----------



## antonyfirst (Nov 26, 2021)

OK, thanks!!


----------



## antonyfirst (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry, just a couple more questions:
- so I should just 30 FPS dynamic resolution fix and OC, correct?
- what homebrew software do you use for overclock?
- and what overclock values are the maximum ones, which I should use for handheld mode?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 26, 2021)

antonyfirst said:


> so I should just 30 FPS dynamic resolution fix and OC, correct?


Yes


antonyfirst said:


> what homebrew software do you use for overclock?


sys-clk is the base one with all safeties implemented so user that is not well versed in OCing switch won't do something that may harm their Switch unintentionally


antonyfirst said:


> and what overclock values are the maximum ones, which I should use for handheld mode?


For handheld max without charger is CPU 1785, GPU 460, RAM 1600. For 30 FPS you don't need to OC CPU.


----------



## WavesDX (Nov 26, 2021)

any way to use this on yuzu?


----------



## .Darky (Nov 26, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Yes
> 
> sys-clk is the base one with all safeties implemented so user that is not well versed in OCing switch won't do something that may harm their Switch unintentionally
> 
> For handheld max without charger is CPU 1785, GPU 460, RAM 1600. For 30 FPS you don't need to OC CPU.


Oh, so the 30 FPS dynamic resolution fix does benefit from overclocking? Since it wasn't needed for it to work I thought it didn't. I'm guessing it reduces the instances of it dropping to the lowest, which is 594p right?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 26, 2021)

.Darky said:


> Oh, so the 30 FPS dynamic resolution fix does benefit from overclocking? Since it wasn't needed for it to work I thought it didn't. I'm guessing it reduces the instances of it dropping to the lowest, which is 594p right?


It fixes FPS issue where you practically never hit 30 FPS because DR is constantly bumping/dropping res to stay close to 40 ms frame time.


----------



## antonyfirst (Nov 26, 2021)

Ok, masagrator 
So I need to overclock gpu to 460 and ram to 1600, correct?
And use the standard clock for the cpu?
And this combo, along with the 30 fps mod, will give me consistnt frame rate and as good dynamic resolution possible for handheld mode... did I get all right?


----------



## masagrator (Nov 27, 2021)

antonyfirst said:


> Ok, masagrator
> So I need to overclock gpu to 460 and ram to 1600, correct?
> And use the standard clock for the cpu?
> And this combo, along with the 30 fps mod, will give me consistnt frame rate and as good dynamic resolution possible for handheld mode... did I get all right?


frame rate and dynamic resolution as good as possible for handheld mode...*


----------



## cucholix (Nov 27, 2021)

Seems to have found the resolution sweet spot for fixed resolution, it's 1333x750, haven't tried in the final area, but in the ones I've tested there's no noticeable frame drops. Draw distance is at 2.0 and slightly reduced vegetation density (had to do that sacrifice).
Trees loads full foliage at distance now


----------



## .Darky (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you! Will give it a try.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Nov 27, 2021)

WavesDX said:


> any way to use this on yuzu?


Yes, but if you have a beefy enough computer you should just use the special Yuzu-specific mod. It does Forced 1080p, 60 FPS, Increased LOD, Disabled Ambient Occlusion.

Also: use Ryujinx instead of Yuzu. Yuzu has crash bugs right now. I've put 20 hours of the game into Ryujinx with no issues.


----------



## shorty_bobert (Nov 27, 2021)

WavesDX said:


> any way to use this on yuzu?


Yes and you'll end up at 1080p/60fps easily


----------



## masagrator (Nov 27, 2021)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Yes, but if you have a beefy enough computer you should just use the special Yuzu-specific mod. It does Forced 1080p, 60 FPS, Increased LOD, Disabled Ambient Occlusion.
> 
> Also: use Ryujinx instead of Yuzu. Yuzu has crash bugs right now. I've put 20 hours of the game into Ryujinx with no issues.





shorty_bobert said:


> Yes and you'll end up at 1080p/60fps easily


This mod really works? Tested on Switch and it's not true 1080p. It has the same issues like everybody trying to do that using only configs. And 60 FPS one (only) is broken as it didn't fix DR timings and frameslack, so it artificially requires more power to achieve the same result as my 60 FPS mod.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 27, 2021)

It still has some juice left 

Vegetation Mininum LOD = 1
Max Anisotropy = 2
Foliage/Vegetation Density = 0.4
Resolution = 1333x750
Draw Distance = 2.0
Use with dynamic resolution disabler mod, max OC required.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 27, 2021)

Is this mod different from the one you posted last? Just to let you know, that one ran great in Fairy Village.


----------



## shorty_bobert (Nov 27, 2021)

masagrator said:


> This mod really works? Tested on Switch and it's not true 1080p. It has the same issues like everybody trying to do that using only configs. And 60 FPS one (only) is broken as it didn't fix DR timings and frameslack, so it artificially requires more power to achieve the same result as my 60 FPS mod.


I only used your mods for yuzu and it was working beautifully


----------



## masagrator (Nov 27, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> I only used your mods for yuzu and it was working beautifully


Ah, my bad. Today I really suck at reading somehow.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 27, 2021)

.Darky said:


> Is this mod different from the one you posted last? Just to let you know, that one ran great in Fairy Village.


Only increased anisotropy from 1 to 2, but makes lost some frames :/, not really worth tbh


----------



## cucholix (Nov 28, 2021)

A more stable high resolution
1408x792
1369x770 <- the most balanced graphics/smoothness I tried so far


----------



## cucholix (Nov 28, 2021)

@Lehner82 @.Darky can you test if the 1369x770 one still gives issues in the final area?


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Nov 28, 2021)

masagrator said:


> This mod really works? Tested on Switch and it's not true 1080p. It has the same issues like everybody trying to do that using only configs. And 60 FPS one (only) is broken as it didn't fix DR timings and frameslack, so it artificially requires more power to achieve the same result as my 60 FPS mod.


I use the mod on Ryujinx perfectly and it does what it says on the tin with no issues. Even removes the motion blur. Haven't tried it on real hardware; I've been using your 60fps mod on my actual console.


----------



## Garuda357 (Nov 28, 2021)

wow seems like a lot is going on and I'm a bit confused truth be told. If I play on Switch, mainly docked(I undertand you can force the console to swap modes even if it is docked to deliver handheld performance, in this case it is considered as charging with original charger?), what would be the best configuration I should aim for to get the best out of this? I see the OP has 3 different configurations and people is passing around some others. Currently I have been playing the vanilla experience and what I see is that models take a while to properly be displayed, would this help on that too? I'm currently at the second da'at map before the fairy village and the redlight DOF effect is killing me.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 28, 2021)

cucholix said:


> @Lehner82 @.Darky can you test if the 1369x770 one still gives issues in the final area?


I just finished the 2nd area, couldn't really tell you. I did notice some very small drops while traversing the Fairy Village, but considering the amount of trees and NPCs that's to be expected I guess. I'm still taking my time with the game, so we depend on @Lehner82 for this one.


----------



## cucholix (Nov 29, 2021)

I've reached da'at 2 and now I'm convinced that the game can't handle resolutions over 720p without affecting framerate, so I setted for a 720p with fixed resolution. It also allowed me add anisotropy x4 and increase shadows resolution.

Original anisotropy x1





Mod with anisotropy x4




Shadow quality improved




Vegetation and grass density were decreased a bit from original, foliage doesn't pop-up at distance (unlike the original), draw distance was kept at 2.0, fps was locked at 29 (original was 40) it makes the game looks more fluid and allow to play with graphic improvements without major bumps-drops in framerate. 

Use with dynamic resolution disabler, and max CPU/GPU/RAM OC
Both handheld/docked share the same settings.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks. Just arrived to the 3rd area with the previous mod and can notice some noticeable drops this time. Will give this new one a try.

@cucholix, tried the new mod. There's slight fps drops in the 3rd area, both in portable and docked. During battles too. It's more noticeable while playing undocked though. It was my first time playing that way, didn't really expect the game to look that good on the Switch screen.


----------



## Hayro (Nov 29, 2021)

Is it safe to run 60 fps mod without OC on docked?


----------



## cucholix (Nov 30, 2021)

.Darky said:


> Thanks. Just arrived to the 3rd area with the previous mod and can notice some noticeable drops this time. Will give this new one a try.
> 
> @cucholix, tried the new mod. There's slight fps drops in the 3rd area, both in portable and docked. During battles too. It's more noticeable while playing undocked though. It was my first time playing that way, didn't really expect the game to look that good on the Switch screen.


I also noticed the performance was slightly worse in handheld, not sure why, it has the exact same settings as docked, I even tried with reversenx playing docked mode in handheld and the performance difference still there.

So far haven’t experienced severe frame drops, need to test the third area, couldn’t advance as fast because my free time is limited. I guess we can gain some performance reducing anisotropy to x2.

Attached a mod with aniso x2, both handheld/docked


----------



## Sumea (Dec 1, 2021)

What is the "Dynamic Resolution Disabler" you mention? I tried googling around and found only game specific mods in a Yuzu site etc. I am interested a little bit in the mod, all I really want is to adjust the culling distance so the popup would not be continuously jarring me I can really handle everything else as it is in the game, frame drops and all, been playing console games and pentium 4 games on pentium 3 long enough to take variable 20-40 fps as "playable, not ideal nor good but playable".

I also assumer reverseNX is one of better/best tools for OC?

EDIT:
Scratch that I checked the OP post again from this page and was reminded of the patcher for the dynamic resolution.

EDIT part deux:
Decided to just be a madlad living on the edge and see what happens with just the aniso_x2 pack without overclocking or resolution disablers . The resolution fidelity hit can be seen but that is also kinda given. Otherwise the culling is much better and fairy village does not work bad at all, even if I ignored two of the advised ingredients to the recipe. if anyone else is interested I can try to give better gameplay description of this approarch to those who are interested. Real hardware newest, or probably second newest Atmosphere.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 1, 2021)

Sumea said:


> EDIT part deux:
> Decided to just be a madlad living on the edge and see what happens with just the aniso_x2 pack without overclocking or resolution disablers . The resolution fidelity hit can be seen but that is also kinda given. Otherwise the culling is much better and fairy village does not work bad at all, even if I ignored two of the advised ingredients to the recipe. if anyone else is interested I can try to give better gameplay description of this approarch to those who are interested. Real hardware newest, or probably second newest Atmosphere.


My mod was created with dynamic resolution disabler in mind, as it set the resolution at 720p with a* 720p backbuffer*, that means that UI will render at 720p too instead 1080p (like the original). It's the only drawback for having fixed resolution, dynamic resolution parameters are not enabled in the config, so moding is kinda limited in that regard.

You would need to create a diffrent mod to use without dynamic resolution disabler, with resolution at 1080p, and then add the shadows, draw distance, aniso, foliage improvements, that way the game will render at 720p with the UI at 1080p.


----------



## Sumea (Dec 1, 2021)

cucholix said:


> My mod was created with dynamic resolution disabler in mind, as it set the resolution at 720p with a* 720p backbuffer*, that means that UI will render at 720p too instead 1080p (like the original). It's the only drawback for having fixed resolution, dynamic resolution parameters are not enabled in the config, so moding is kinda limited in that regard.
> 
> You would need to create a diffrent mod to use without dynamic resolution disabler, with resolution at 1080p, and then add the shadows, draw distance, aniso, foliage improvements, that way the game will render at 720p with the UI at 1080p.


Well, given I did not use it, it pretty much is doing that as is. It seems without using DRdisabler, the game is running at low 3D resolution, possibly lower than 720p (at times?) because of DynRes still existing, but UI is 1080p, the graphical effects are better, at least culling etc. Which, as said, is the only thing bothering me in the base game.

And yes, I can understand what the mod was made for I was just feeling lazy and adventurous, since at worst especially without overclocking the game would crash, and 2nd worst would be very low resolutions or such.

I kinda like chunkier pixels for the sand shimmer effect. Kinda.


----------



## iChris4 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello everyone, Is it possible to have a native 4k max settings mod for emulators ? 

I was trying to make one myself, but when repacking with UnrealPakSwitch I encounter the following error :
=== Critical error: ===
Unable to create backend graph using the default graph settings (DerivedDataBackendGraph)


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Dec 1, 2021)

iChris4 said:


> Hello everyone, Is it possible to have a native 4k max settings mod for emulators ?
> 
> I was trying to make one myself, but when repacking with UnrealPakSwitch I encounter the following error :
> === Critical error: ===
> Unable to create backend graph using the default graph settings (DerivedDataBackendGraph)


The kind of GPU you would need for that would be absolutely insane. The locked 1080p + LOD + Draw Distance mod puts 98% utilization on an RTX 3070 in my experience. Unless you have a 3080Ti or a 3090, don't even bother. Even then, you would get frame drops.

I use a Ryzen 3900X and all of my bottlenecks are on the GPU for this game, which is unheard of for emulation. I have never had that happen before, except when running wild 8x upscales in, like, Dolphin.


----------



## iChris4 (Dec 1, 2021)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> The kind of GPU you would need for that would be absolutely insane. The locked 1080p + LOD + Draw Distance mod puts 98% utilization on an RTX 3070 in my experience. Unless you have a 3080Ti or a 3090, don't even bother. Even then, you would get frame drops.
> 
> I use a Ryzen 3900X and all of my bottlenecks are on the GPU for this game, which is unheard of for emulation. I have never had that happen before, except when running wild 8x upscales in, like, Dolphin.


Don't worry, I have a spare computer from NASA


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Dec 1, 2021)

iChris4 said:


> Don't worry, I have a spare computer from NASA


Aye fair enough, good luck then


----------



## cucholix (Dec 1, 2021)

iChris4 said:


> Hello everyone, Is it possible to have a native 4k max settings mod for emulators ?
> 
> I was trying to make one myself, but when repacking with UnrealPakSwitch I encounter the following error :
> === Critical error: ===
> Unable to create backend graph using the default graph settings (DerivedDataBackendGraph)


You need to unpack your own file, it needs a file that's not distributed with mods


----------



## HelloNintendo (Dec 1, 2021)

How do you install this mod on emulator?


----------



## MandrasX (Dec 1, 2021)

If you want fixed 1080p and nothing else in ryujinx (or yuzu)... you take the disabling dynamic res patch from the first post (under Spoiler: patches made by the community) and put it in the mods folder like so:

MOD_NAME/exefs/A7643F3B7D8EE906BDFE18C3DDBA42A300000000000000000000000000000000.ips

In the emulator graphics settings, use a custom resolution scale of 1.25 (based on the max docked resolution of 1536x864p x 1.25 = 1920x1080p)

Not needed; the game resolution with the dynamic resolution switching disabled is already 1080p. Thank you masagrator for pointing this out.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 1, 2021)

this says pc/switch, can only be used on pc, or also switch? (damn from reading some comments here it seems its usable on switch itself? thats some mad sh1t man...! also takes effect in handheld mode??)
on pc this plays like horsesh1t for me sadly despite good gtx 1650/16gram etc

edit: im literally gettin a switch again to play this game stable'ish :/ sad that theres no pc release, wouldve bought day1


----------



## masagrator (Dec 2, 2021)

MandrasX said:


> In the emulator graphics settings, use a custom resolution scale of 1.25 (based on the max docked resolution of 1536x864p x 1.25 = 1920x1080p)


But this is max DR res. DR res is disabled with patch. So it's already 1080p...


----------



## HelloNintendo (Dec 2, 2021)

Is it possible to disable Antialaising with a mod for this game?


----------



## Niko_of_Death (Dec 2, 2021)

HelloNintendo said:


> Is it possible to disable Antialaising with a mod for this game?


Yes. Just set +CVar=r.DefaultFeature.AntiAliasing=0 in DefaultDeviceProfiles.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 2, 2021)

cucholix said:


> I also noticed the performance was slightly worse in handheld, not sure why, it has the exact same settings as docked, I even tried with reversenx playing docked mode in handheld and the performance difference still there.
> 
> So far haven’t experienced severe frame drops, need to test the third area, couldn’t advance as fast because my free time is limited. I guess we can gain some performance reducing anisotropy to x2.
> 
> Attached a mod with aniso x2, both handheld/docked


whats this exactly, im new to this mod , from reading the whole thread some said you dont need to OC the switch some said its good to do, is there 720p+60fp working mod (for handheld use) yet ?

or only 60fp with lower 720fp, please do let me know, if i also need to use OC ive never used OC on switch , ima have to google it.


----------



## MandrasX (Dec 2, 2021)

masagrator said:


> But this is max DR res. DR res is disabled with patch. So it's already 1080p...


Oh, I see that now. I shall amend my post.


----------



## WavesDX (Dec 2, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> Yes and you'll end up at 1080p/60fps easily


how do i do it?


----------



## shorty_bobert (Dec 2, 2021)

WavesDX said:


> how do i do it?


How do you use the disableDynRes and 60fps mods in Yuzu? Right click SMT5 in the Yuzu menu and go to "Open mod folder" then create a new folder (I named mine "FPS and Resolution fix") and drop the exefs and romfs folders into it. Then right click SMT5 again and click "Properties", it'll open a menu that will show your new folder name with a check box next to it. Check it to enable the mod when the game loads, uncheck it if you ever want to disable it.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 2, 2021)

leonmagnus99 said:


> or only 60fp with lower 720fp, please do let me know, if i also need to use OC ive never used OC on switch , ima have to google it.


It’s literally in the first post


----------



## cucholix (Dec 3, 2021)

Version 1.0.2 is out
https://nintendoeverything.com/shin...-camera-angles-and-brightness-now-adjustable/


----------



## antonyfirst (Dec 3, 2021)

If I played with docked mode, I assume I should lock the resolution to 720p to have decent framerate, correct?
Is 720p and 60 fps achievable in docked with max oc?


----------



## masagrator (Dec 3, 2021)

antonyfirst said:


> Is 720p and 60 fps achievable in docked with max oc?


Locked 720p? Definitely not


----------



## antonyfirst (Dec 4, 2021)

And locked 720p with 30 fps in docked with max oc?
Thanks as usual!!


----------



## masagrator (Dec 4, 2021)

antonyfirst said:


> And locked 720p with 30 fps in docked with max oc?
> Thanks as usual!!


According to other people 720p with max clocks is giving almost locked 30 FPS.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 4, 2021)

Fixed 720p gives steady 30fps most of the time, could go lower (25-ish) depending the area, dyad fusion cut scene for example is pretty taxing, so it will drop to 23 fps average. No problems during gameplay though, or other cut scenes. Then again I’m not that far in the game.


----------



## JoshDevious (Dec 4, 2021)

> Fixed 720p gives steady 30fps most of the time, could go lower (25-ish) depending the area, dyad fusion cut scene for example is pretty taxing, so it will drop to 23 fps average. No problems during gameplay though, or other cut scenes. Then again I’m not that far in the game.



out of all these presets which one are you running??


----------



## linuxares (Dec 4, 2021)

Well shit... I don't have Windows anymore.
Can someone help med make a Disabling Dynamic Resolution for v 1.0.2 US?


----------



## cucholix (Dec 4, 2021)

JoshDevious said:


> out of all these presets which one are you running??


This one https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-megami-tensei-v-60-fps-graphics-mods.602852/page-14#post-9676379


----------



## cucholix (Dec 4, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Well shit... I don't have Windows anymore.
> Can someone help med make a Disabling Dynamic Resolution for v 1.0.2 US?


It hasn’t reached US eShop yet, or at least on my end it still on 1.0.1


----------



## linuxares (Dec 4, 2021)

cucholix said:


> It hasn’t reached US eShop yet, or at least on my end it still on 1.0.1


Oh okey, well I just manged to build hactool for Linux now :3


----------



## linuxares (Dec 4, 2021)

Here is a DynResLockPack for Python 3.
hactool 1.4.0 for Linux included.

To run: Follow original instructions but type in Terminal when you come to Run.cmd:
./Run.sh

-file removed for fix-


----------



## chidreams (Dec 4, 2021)

awesome thank you!


----------



## antonyfirst (Dec 4, 2021)

OK! For this one, should I also overclock the CPU to the maximum, not just GPU to 921 and RAM to 1600?

And which would be the patch to use to have locked 720p?
This one? https://gbatemp.net/attachments/dynreslockpack-zip.285226

Thx!


----------



## masagrator (Dec 4, 2021)

antonyfirst said:


> And which would be the patch to use to have locked 720p?
> This one? https://gbatemp.net/attachments/dynreslockpack-zip.285226


Try to read and you will know it.


----------



## Switchgamer123 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey if I use the 60FPS mod, does it overclock the Switch. My switch is already pretty loud when trying to run the game so i don't want to risk the system breaking from overclocking


----------



## masagrator (Dec 6, 2021)

Switchgamer123 said:


> Hey if I use the 60FPS mod, does it overclock the Switch.


You must do OC yourself.


----------



## antonyfirst (Dec 6, 2021)

Can I install version 1.0.2 over the modded game? Will the mod still work?


----------



## masagrator (Dec 6, 2021)

antonyfirst said:


> Can I install version 1.0.2 over the modded game? Will the mod still work?


Only Disable Dynamic Resolution won't work because nobody yet uploaded patch for 1.0.2


----------



## Switchgamer123 (Dec 6, 2021)

masagrator said:


> You must do OC yourself.


Is OC required to run the game in 60FPS? If so, I'd rather just not use it.


----------



## Fewtch22 (Dec 6, 2021)

Switchgamer123 said:


> Is OC required to run the game in 60FPS? If so, I'd rather just not use it.


Switch OC is not PC OC. You cannot actually harm your Switch or degrade its parts overclocking it, theyve made it impossible on the hardware level, or at least devs have made it so you cannot.
I cannot recommend and encourage OCing your Switch ENOUGH,, it drastically improves Quality of Life on so many other games.
That being said, it will still struggle with 60FPS in SMTV even if you do, it barely handles 40FPS without any OC.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Natural (Dec 9, 2021)

Hope the new patch doesn't break anything.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 9, 2021)

*Disabled dynamic resolution for ver 1.0.2
(USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000*


----------



## Natural (Dec 10, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Disabled dynamic resolution for ver 1.0.2
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000*



What is dynamic resolution? Also I have a Switch but the original post says I need Windows so if I don't have windows I can't use this? Because I have Chrome OS/Linux.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 10, 2021)

Natural said:


> Also I have a Switch but the original post says I need Windows so if I don't have windows I can't use this?


Read again please.
Thoroughly.


----------



## zasx (Dec 10, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Disabled dynamic resolution for ver 1.0.2
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000*


Can't get this one to work, the version 1.0.1 worked correctly.

Im playing the EUR, but by the first post, it shouldnt matter.

And btw, thanks for all the patches and hardwork!


----------



## masagrator (Dec 10, 2021)

zasx said:


> Can't get this one to work, the version 1.0.1 worked correctly.
> 
> Im playing the EUR, but by the first post, it shouldnt matter.
> 
> And btw, thanks for all the patches and hardwork!


I was assuming EUR and USA are the same based on 1.0.1 and 1.0.0. I have no decisive proof it's true for 1.0.2


----------



## zasx (Dec 10, 2021)

masagrator said:


> I was assuming EUR and USA are the same based on 1.0.1 and 1.0.0. I have no decisive proof it's true for 1.0.2



Yeah it changed, i used your tutorial and managed to create one for the 1.0.2 EUR.

*Disabled dynamic resolution for ver 1.0.2
(EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000*


----------



## masagrator (Dec 10, 2021)

zasx said:


> Yeah it changed, i used your tutorial and managed to create one for the 1.0.2 EUR.
> 
> *Disabled dynamic resolution for ver 1.0.2
> (EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000*


Can you re-upload it with correct folder structure? 


masagrator said:


> pack exefs_patches folder created by package, including exefs_patches folder


I don't want noobs here to spam where to put it.


----------



## zasx (Dec 10, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Can you re-upload it with correct folder structure?
> 
> I don't want noobs here to spam where to put it.



Done!


----------



## cucholix (Dec 10, 2021)

*Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.0

(USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2*
-Increased foliage LOD (handheld/docked)
-Anisotropy x2 (handheld/docked)
-Fixed resolution at 720p (handheld/docked)
-Framerate locked at 29fps (handheld/docked)
-Increased shadow quality (handheld/docked)
-Proper resolution configs
-High Definition UI! (handheld 720p / docked 1080p)

*(EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
-Increased draw distance (handheld/docked)
-Increased foliage LOD (handheld/docked)
-Anisotropy x2 (handheld/docked)
-Fixed resolution at 720p (handheld/docked)
-Framerate locked at 29fps (handheld/docked)
-Increased shadow quality (handheld/docked)
-Proper resolution configs
-High Definition UI! (handheld 720p / docked 1080p)

This mod is bundled with @masagrator DynRes disabler *modification*, *DON'T USE* masagrator one if you want 1080p UI in docked.


*There's an issue with handheld mode where it will display at lower than 720p resolution when loading a new area and during cutscenes, use reversenx-rt in docked mode instead!*
Added EUR version.
Only works with v1.0.2


----------



## antonyfirst (Dec 10, 2021)

Just to be sure, should I put the folder SMTV-DisableDynRes folder inside exefs_patches, or move the file inside that folder to some other place?
Which file points to SMTV-DisableDynRes path?

Thanks!


----------



## Niko_of_Death (Dec 11, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.0
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2*
> -Increased draw distance (handheld/docked)
> -Increased foliage LOD (handheld/docked)
> ...


What cvars did you change for the UI?


----------



## cucholix (Dec 11, 2021)

Niko_of_Death said:


> What cvars did you change for the UI?


SetRes 1080
ScreenPercentage 66.6666


----------



## .Darky (Dec 11, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.0
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2*
> -Increased draw distance (handheld/docked)
> -Increased foliage LOD (handheld/docked)
> ...


Welp, time to download the new update then. Does it work with the EUR version too?


----------



## cucholix (Dec 11, 2021)

Added EUR version to the post


----------



## tonyluey (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Niko_of_Death (Dec 12, 2021)

cucholix said:


> SetRes 1080
> ScreenPercentage 66.6666


Aren't those just the default settings?


----------



## cucholix (Dec 12, 2021)

Niko_of_Death said:


> Aren't those just the default settings?


Yeah, previously I was using masagrator ips patch that disabled dynamic resolution *and* screen percentage, because of that I had to set setres at 720p, *now* I did my own ips patch that *only* disable dynamic resolution, so I can use 1080p backbuffer with 720p game rendering.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 12, 2021)

cucholix said:


> Yeah, it’s just previously I was using masagrator ips patch that disabled screen percentage, so I did my own ips patch that only disable dynamic resolution.


Which will result in cutscenes rendered under 720p in handheld.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 12, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Which will result in cutscenes rendered under 720p in handheld.


correct, and some areas (fairy village) after re-loading, that's why I recommended use reversenx docked instead


----------



## .Darky (Dec 12, 2021)

cucholix said:


> This mod is bundled with @masagrator DynRes disabler *modification*, *DON'T USE* masagrator one if you want 1080p UI in docked.
> 
> 
> *There's an issue with handheld mode where it will display at lower than 720p resolution when loading a new area and during cutscenes, use reversenx-rt in docked mode instead!*
> ...


So if I don't care about UI Resolution and don't want to deal with reversenx I should just use Masagrator's mod instead, right?


----------



## YasuoZheng (Dec 12, 2021)

cucholix said:


> correct, and some areas (fairy village) after re-loading, that's why I recommended use reversenx docked instead


I tried reversenx docked mode and for some reasons the GPU defaults back to 460Mhz whenever I used it handheld mode but works fine on dock, what is the issue here?


----------



## masagrator (Dec 12, 2021)

YasuoZheng said:


> I tried reversenx docked mode and for some reasons the GPU defaults back to 460Mhz whenever I used it handheld mode but works fine on dock, what is the issue here?


This can be interpreted in many ways, you know?
If you are in docked mode and after using ReverseNX to change to handheld mode GPU clocks are back to 460 MHz - this is because you are using Switch OC Suite and they changed how ReverseNX is working.
If you are in handheld mode and after using ReverseNX to change to docked mode GPU clocks are not changing to 768 MHz - this is because ReverseNX and game won't change clocks. You must do it in sys-clk.

So it's not an issue. Just inexperienced user experience. :V


----------



## YasuoZheng (Dec 12, 2021)

masagrator said:


> This can be interpreted in many ways, you know?
> If you are in docked mode and after using ReverseNX to change to handheld mode GPU clocks are back to 460 MHz - this is because you are using Switch OC Suite and they changed how ReverseNX is working.
> *If you are in handheld mode and after using ReverseNX to change to docked mode GPU clocks are not changing to 768 MHz - this is because ReverseNX and game won't change clocks. You must do it in sys-clk.*
> 
> So it's not an issue. Just inexperienced user experience. :V



I'm inexperienced but I'm getting this issue in bold.  I have already changed the clocks on sys-clk and the information I get on overlay is 460mhz on handheld/docked mode, despite changing the mode to Docked.

For what it's worth, it's working fine before 1.02 and suddenly after this it's only consistent 460mhz on handheld despite fiddling with all the available settings.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 12, 2021)

.Darky said:


> So if I don't care about UI Resolution and don't want to deal with reversenx I should just use Masagrator's mod instead, right?


yup


----------



## YasuoZheng (Dec 13, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.0
> 
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2*
> -Increased foliage LOD (handheld/docked)
> ...


Can I confirm if this mod only works in docked only? 

I have massive lag while playing handheld (even with all the sysclk settings in place) because the GPU remains at 460mhz and couldn't boost past the sysclk limits in handheld, even overwriting it in sysclk settings does nothing.

Attached to the dock, it can boost to 768 and beyond.


----------



## cobjak (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you so much for your work! 

With the explanation of making my own exefs_patches can I be able to create a patch for every game ( like gta san andreas sa for example)?


----------



## masagrator (Dec 13, 2021)

cobjak said:


> Thank you so much for your work!
> 
> With the explanation of making my own exefs_patches can I be able to create a patch for every game ( like gta san andreas sa for example)?


With this pack it should be possible to make native res patches for every UE4 game. But it will work only if game is using ue4 dedicated functions for that.
Pack will throw error if you will try to use it on different engine.


----------



## cobjak (Dec 13, 2021)

masagrator said:


> With this pack it should be possible to make native res patches for every UE4 game. But it will work only if game is using ue4 dedicated functions for that.
> Pack will throw error if you will try to use it on different engine.


Thanks for answer


----------



## Lunos (Dec 14, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> How do you use the disableDynRes and 60fps mods in Yuzu? Right click SMT5 in the Yuzu menu and go to "Open mod folder" then create a new folder (I named mine "FPS and Resolution fix") and drop the exefs and romfs folders into it. Then right click SMT5 again and click "Properties", it'll open a menu that will show your new folder name with a check box next to it. Check it to enable the mod when the game loads, uncheck it if you ever want to disable it.


Hi. Thanks for mentioning this. I wasn't sure if I was doing it well myself, so I came to check this thread in case anyone wrote notes.

So, let me double check. If I'm still playing on v1.0.1 and I want to use the mod that fixes the dynamic resolution's frame time target, I just make a folder with whatever name I want in `user\load\010063B012DC6000`, and inside that folder I just drop the romfs folder, yes?
So in my case, the final destination of the .pak file that is the mod would be `E:\Lunos\Emulation\Emulators\Switch\Yuzu\user\load\010063B012DC6000\DynaResFix\romfs\Project\Content\Paks`, does that look correct?


----------



## cucholix (Dec 14, 2021)

*Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.1

(USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2
(EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
-Increased foliage LOD (handheld/docked)
-Anisotropy x2 (handheld/docked)
-Reduced draw distance from 2.0 to 1.8
-Fixed resolution at 720p (handheld/docked)
-Framerate locked at 29fps (handheld/docked)
-Increased shadow quality (handheld/docked)
-Proper resolution configs
-High Definition UI! (handheld 720p / docked 1080p)
-Motion blur disabled (makes a decent FPS gain in Fairy village, and Ginza)

This mod is bundled with @masagrator DynRes disabler *modification*, *DON'T USE* masagrator one if you want 1080p UI in docked.

There's an issue with handheld mode where it will display at lower than 720p resolution when loading a new area and during cutscenes, use reversenx-rt in docked mode instead!
Slightly better framerate, now it hovers between 30~26 fps average in Fairy Village.
Only works with v1.0.2


----------



## .Darky (Dec 18, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.1
> 
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2
> (EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
> ...


It's been a while since I last played the game docked. It used to run alright but now I get heavy fps drops in all areas. Undocked works great.


----------



## shorty_bobert (Dec 18, 2021)

Lunos said:


> Hi. Thanks for mentioning this. I wasn't sure if I was doing it well myself, so I came to check this thread in case anyone wrote notes.
> 
> So, let me double check. If I'm still playing on v1.0.1 and I want to use the mod that fixes the dynamic resolution's frame time target, I just make a folder with whatever name I want in `user\load\010063B012DC6000`, and inside that folder I just drop the romfs folder, yes?
> So in my case, the final destination of the .pak file that is the mod would be `E:\Lunos\Emulation\Emulators\Switch\Yuzu\user\load\010063B012DC6000\DynaResFix\romfs\Project\Content\Paks`, does that look correct?


yeah but then you have to right click the game in Yuzu and go to the settings and enable it. I'm pretty sure each mod you add is off by default


----------



## cucholix (Dec 18, 2021)

.Darky said:


> It's been a while since I last played the game docked. It used to run alright but now I get heavy fps drops in all areas. Undocked works great.


I bundled an ips patch for a reason, if you use masagrator patch the game will run at 1080p in docked and lag heavily.


----------



## .Darky (Dec 19, 2021)

cucholix said:


> I bundled an ips patch for a reason, if you use masagrator patch the game will run at 1080p in docked and lag heavily.


Oh, so that's why it looked so good lol. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blazefreeze (Dec 21, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.1
> 
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2
> (EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
> ...



Does i need to overclocked something if i use this mod on switch lite ? (for handheld play ofc). Im kinda new to all this.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 21, 2021)

blazefreeze said:


> Does i need to overclocked something if i use this mod on switch lite ? (for handheld play ofc). Im kinda new to all this.


Max OC, and reversenx


----------



## Jpuentes85 (Dec 21, 2021)

Good day, have been reading the whole post. I'm still kind of confused here, so may I ask, which would be the best mod to get the best performance possible? I don't mind resolution, just looking for speed and fps. I imagine the best mod would be one with a 30 fps cap and 540p? I know the game has dynamic resolution, so I imagine in handheld it changes between 540p and 720p, is there a way to keep it just at 540p? Sorry if it has been asked. Thanks in advance for your help ps: I found a mod that is 720p and has no Depth of Field and Motion Blur. Do you think this will help me to get more speed? ps2.: anyway to take off the bloom (light) effects?


----------



## Batora (Dec 21, 2021)

Jpuentes85 said:


> Good day, have been reading the whole post. I'm still kind of confused here, so may I ask, which would be the best mod to get the best performance possible? I don't mind resolution, just looking for speed and fps. I imagine the best mod would be one with a 30 fps cap and 540p? I know the game has dynamic resolution, so I imagine in handheld it changes between 540p and 720p, is there a way to keep it just at 540p? Sorry if it has been asked. Thanks in advance for your help ps: I found a mod that is 720p and has no Depth of Field and Motion Blur. Do you think this will help me to get more speed? ps2.: anyway to take off the bloom (light) effects?



I was looking for a similar experience and also avoid OC.
Got the 2.0 version of the cucholix mod that has motion blur and 1.0.2 compatibility.  Also deleted the DisableDynRes patch folder. Now the game art looks great and runs really well at stable 30Fps. Low res on handheld and kinda below 720p docked.
I feel pretty satisfied, specially with the docked experience.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 21, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.1
> 
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2
> (EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
> ...


Works like a charm.


----------



## SusumuNoDS (Dec 22, 2021)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod
> 
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2
> (EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
> ...


charm


----------



## .Darky (Jan 1, 2022)

Man, can't seem to get Reverse NX to work. Everytime I set the system to Handheld I get an Atmosphere error and I have to reset the system.


----------



## cucholix (Jan 2, 2022)

.Darky said:


> Man, can't seem to get Reverse NX to work. Everytime I set the system to Handheld I get an Atmosphere error and I have to reset the system.


Use reversenx app, not overlay for this game, and set “docked” instead “system”.

You will need to use an official charger, or compatible power bank to access sys-clk docked profile overclocking, use sys-clk app instead overlay. I also have problems to open overlay menu with this game, I have too many sys modules actives.


----------



## masagrator (Jan 2, 2022)

cucholix said:


> reversenx-rt app, not overlay for this game


ReverseNX-RT is using overlay...


----------



## cucholix (Jan 2, 2022)

masagrator said:


> ReverseNX-RT is using overlay...


reversenx is the nro app
reversenx-rt is the overlay?
Always confuse them


----------



## masagrator (Jan 2, 2022)

cucholix said:


> reversenx is the nro app
> reversenx-rt is the overlay?
> Always confuse them


RT stands from "Real Time".  You cannot use NRO to change mode in real time


----------



## Jpuentes85 (Jan 4, 2022)

One question, is there a way to decrease resolution to 480p? Just want to try it with egg ns on android, getting more fps and experiment with it.


----------



## cucholix (Jan 4, 2022)

You can put whatever resolution you want


----------



## RaphaelDDL (Jan 5, 2022)

I tried to download the 60fps zip from first post but when I try unzip it, I get "error 79 - inappropriate file type or format".
Retried download, but same thing. Anyone else having same issue? Using Mac's Archive utility.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkDragonLord said:


> I tried to download the 60fps zip from first post but when I try unzip it, I get "error 79 - inappropriate file type or format".
> Retried download, but same thing. Anyone else having same issue? Using Mac's Archive utility.


Use 7zip and it will work. Same on Linux.


----------



## RaphaelDDL (Jan 5, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Use 7zip and it will work. Same on Linux.


It doesn't have a GUI version so I tried with Unarchiver instead and it worked, thank you.
Now to find where I can get the 1.0.1 patch, I can only find 1.0.2 and I assume the 60fps doesn't work with it?


----------



## masagrator (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkDragonLord said:


> It doesn't have a GUI version


It has.



DarkDragonLord said:


> Now to find where I can get the 1.0.1 patch, I can only find 1.0.2 and I assume the 60fps doesn't work with it?


It works with all updates.


----------



## RaphaelDDL (Jan 5, 2022)

masagrator said:


> It has.



Not in the official website, no https://www.7-zip.org/download.html
Only console version listed for Macs. Nevertheless, Unarchiver worked, so it's ok.




masagrator said:


> Maybe try to read instead of guessing? You have all informations needed in first post.



I did read sir. You should try again though, the first post has no info on the version, only on the game regional IDs. But the zip name itself is named 1.0.1 so I assume is for that specific patch, not all (like 1.0.0), or he wouldn't have put a patch version in the name?


----------



## masagrator (Jan 5, 2022)

DarkDragonLord said:


> I did read sir. You should try again though, the first post has no info on the version, only on the game regional IDs. But the zip name itself is named 1.0.1 so I assume is for that specific patch, not all (like 1.0.0), or he wouldn't have put a patch version in the name?


Yeah, sorry about that. Somehow I went automatically into mode "next guy asking about disable dynamic resolution". Fixed it before you have replied. :v


----------



## RaphaelDDL (Jan 5, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. Somehow I went automatically into mode "next guy asking about disable dynamic resolution". Fixed it before you have replied. :v


It's okay. 19 pages, there must be at least half with dumb questions that first post DO explain.

Btw I just noticed you are the OP lol. I would suggest adding the "work on any patch version (1.0.0->1.0.2)" info on the 60fps tab, perhaps.


----------



## dysphoria (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a few questions about the 60FPS patch. Is it me or it only works on closed areas? I mean, the open world seems more fluid, but I'm not sure if its really 60FPS... Or I need to overclock? If that's the case, what are the recommended settings?

Oh, I also tried cucholix's Graphic Mod in portable mod, but I noticed that sometimes the enemies are broken and don't have animations, even in Max Clocks and reversnx. On dock it works fine.


----------



## cucholix (Jan 7, 2022)

dysphoria said:


> Oh, I also tried cucholix's Graphic Mod in portable mod, but I noticed that sometimes the enemies are broken and don't have animations, even in Max Clocks and reversnx. On dock it works fine.


You won’t get docked clocks in handheld without official charger, or modded sys-clk.


----------



## LokWorm3 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## MultiKoopa (Jan 12, 2022)

wow a ridiculous amount of mods in this topic 

if I Want 720p60 and am willing to sacrifice several graphical options for this, and keep it in handheld mode using reversenx-rt at all times

and don't want to go above 537 gpu clock

is such a thing even possible?

if not... 540p60?


----------



## asleydice (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you very much, masagrator


----------



## Bearpowers (Apr 20, 2022)

I downloaded the 1.02 premade patch from in the thread, this should keep it at max res at all times right? I got the 60fps mod working but this one confuses me a bit, I'm not playing on hardware but emulating on Yuzu.

Can I just open the mod folder by right clicking the game and drop my named folder in there like I did for the 60fps mod? Thanks.


----------



## Armos (May 23, 2022)

Bearpowers said:


> I downloaded the 1.02 premade patch from in the thread, this should keep it at max res at all times right? I got the 60fps mod working but this one confuses me a bit, I'm not playing on hardware but emulating on Yuzu.
> 
> Can I just open the mod folder by right clicking the game and drop my named folder in there like I did for the 60fps mod? Thanks.


I had trouble figuring this out at first as well, as the documentation for IPS files doesn't give any examples, or none that are good, anyhow. Assuming I know which file you're talking about... file path including the file should look like this:

AppData\Roaming\yuzu\load\010063B012DC6000\Disable Dyn Res\exefs\68FED4970010ACF3DFC22D689D003F9F00000000000000000000000000000000.ips

The ips file needs to be right inside the exefs folder by itself. (In this example I just made that Disable Dyn Res folder on my own, it didn't come with the mod.) If installing with Unverum from gamebanana, you can put it in that Unverum mod folder's exefs folder, too. Either one, just make sure to pick only one. That would be "Unverum Mods"\exefs\[put ips file here]. Basically the rule is no other folders in the exefs folder, just the ips and or pchtxt files.

*Anyhow... on to my own actual question for the thread*, provided support for this game isn't already super dead, which it seems to be.

*Are there any mods to only disable ambient occlusion, and improve the shadows without adding the 60 FPS mod? I wish to use Yuzu's resolution settings instead, as they run far better. Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Kaein (Jun 28, 2022)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.1
> 
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2
> (EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
> ...


Awesome work mate, thanks!


----------



## LucidRealm (Jul 27, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to share my SMTV mod. It uses 2K shadows + Improved foliage (gets rid of pop in).  Tested on yuzu, docked mode.

Foliage mod





Foliage mod off


----------



## Lotus06 (Sep 26, 2022)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.1
> 
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2
> (EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
> ...


thanks so much for this mod, is there a reason why the frame rate has to be locked to 30? im guessing making a 60fps version isnt possible? if not is a 40fps locked/target version possible?


----------



## cucholix (Sep 26, 2022)

TacoFairy said:


> thanks so much for this mod, is there a reason why the frame rate has to be locked to 30? im guessing making a 60fps version isnt possible? if not is a 40fps locked/target version possible?


Other than 30 fps will produce severe stutter.


----------



## Katei (Oct 28, 2022)

Thanks for the mod, looking good so far


----------



## gcleveland (Dec 11, 2022)

I have tried the Disable Dyn Res so many times but can not get it to work on Ryujinx. Can anyone confirm it works there? 1.02 usa with the correct res file. The log says it finds the patch but as soon as I enter the party screen, it goes back to native res. I have tried EU 1.01 and US 1.02 and It won't work, no matter what I try.
Yuzu works fine but it has the texture swapping bug still.


----------



## xexe12 (Dec 12, 2022)

hello, 

i'm sorry to ask this here, but would it be possible to do the same mod for dragon quest treasure which also runs on ue4 ? 60 fps + better shadows + much higher lod distance for everything ?
or anyone has a tutorial to unpack and repack this shin megami sensei 5 mod to make it compatible for dragon quest treasures  please ?


----------



## TyMiles2012 (Dec 17, 2022)

cucholix said:


> *Shin Megami Tensei - Graphic mod v2.1
> 
> (USA) TID: 010063B012DC6000 | v1.0.2
> (EUR) TID: 0100B870126CE000 | v1.0.2*
> ...


Does this retain anti-aliasing, if so could there be a version where AA is disabled?  I want to line double 720p output to 1440p with my Retrotink via HDMI to component, that way the game can stay sharp.


----------



## cucholix (Dec 18, 2022)

Under system config search for r.DefaultFeature.AntiAliasing and set it to 0, I’m not sure if it’s hardcoded in the main.


----------



## PolyverseCube (Jan 3, 2023)

Hello, I am looking for a mod that has the following features all-in-one, since i have no experience with extracting pak files.
I play on AMD so i need ambient occlusion OFF
1080 res
Motion Blur ON
2k shadows
60fps
It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## masagrator (Jan 3, 2023)

PolyverseCube said:


> I play on AMD


I think you are lost. This is thread for Nintendo Switch release of game, not PC.


----------

